# mia mogli mi tradisce



## Old fianese (9 Giugno 2006)

buondi sono un nuovo entrato e mai e poi mai avrei creduto di partecipare ad un forum sul tradimento.
Vado subito al dunque, credo che mia moglie mi tradisca, ho il numero del cellulare del suo amante, si mandano in continuazione sms.
lei nega tutto, abbiamo una bambina di 4 anni e non so come comportarmi.
scusate l'italiano ma sono veramente in botta


----------



## Old cry (9 Giugno 2006)

mi spiace tanto davvero!


----------



## Old miche547 (9 Giugno 2006)

Credo che nessuno ti possa dire come comportarti, sicuramente in questo forum troverai tante situazioni e casi che potranno offrirti spunto di riflessione, ma poi sarai tu che seguirarai le linee di comportamento che ti sono più consone.
Al di là delle prime schermaglie dovute alla novità, penso che verranno momenti di confronto/scontro in cui tu potrai valutare cosa effettivamente sia successo e di conseguenza come reagire. 
Tieni presente queste cose.
Tua moglie qualunque cosa confesserà comunque cercherà di non farti scappare, ti chiederà perdono, e questo lo dico perchè sta già negando e pertanto si sta già pentendo di ciò che ha fatto. Voleva fare la furba ma è stata colta in flagrante ora tu torchiala ben bene, così la prossima volta ci penserà 100 volte. Ritieniti fortunato, c'è chi non lo viene mai a sapere e può rimanere cornificato tutta la vita.
Le donne lo fanno, si vede che non sono tanto diverse da noi, del resto anche tu magari ...., certo è che uno pensa che certe cose capitino agli altri, poi improvvisamente ci si ritrova in mezzo.
auguri!!


----------



## Old fianese (9 Giugno 2006)

sapete non è facile.
non so con chi confidarmi.
ho un numero di cell che faccio
io lavoro sono imprenditore ho una 15 di persone che lavorano per me, non ho mai avuto altri pensiere oltre alla famiglia e  il lavoro.
Non essendo un brutto uomo di occasioni me ne sono sempre capitate ma credo nei valori dell'amore ED ORA CORNUTO E BEFFATO


----------



## Old cry (9 Giugno 2006)

nn si possono dare molti consigli. tutto sta a te! devi andare avanti nel bene e nel male! èuna brutta situazione ma devi prendere una decisione ! un consiglio nn tenerti tuto dentrochiedi spiegazioni! se puoi


----------



## Old fianese (9 Giugno 2006)

a chi chiedo,
agli amici cosi si fanno 2 risate perchè in realtà non sono poi cosi amici
a mia moglie ? è diventata isterica non mi sopporta dice
ma ho una figlia che è la mia vita.
Ho una rabbia e confusione terribile

se Non avevo una figlia avevo mandato già tutti a quel paese Lei e lui 
( uomo senza palle, se voglio bene a una persona le tirp fuori)


----------



## Old fianese (9 Giugno 2006)

ho bisogno di certezze che faccio, telefono a lui


----------



## Old légère (9 Giugno 2006)

Caro Fianese,

Innanzi tutto calma.

Credi che tua moglie ti tradisca o ti tradisce sicuramente?
Gli sms che hai trovato sono inequivocabili?

In ogni caso, anche se sei sicuro, io non telefonerei a lui.  Cercherei di vedermela con lei.  E se lei nega, nega, nega (e conosco il tipo) devi decidere tu cosa fare.

Comunque non affrettarti.  Cerca di riflettere prima di agire.

Légère


----------



## Non registrato (9 Giugno 2006)

lo so che devo riflettere ma non è facile.
gli sms che ho letto danno pochissima speranza anzi, e poi troppe cose coincidono.
Io sono un uomo di polso non mi sono mai fermata davanti a niente e ora mi sento un baccalà.


----------



## Verena67 (9 Giugno 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> lo so che devo riflettere ma non è facile.
> gli sms che ho letto danno pochissima speranza anzi, e poi troppe cose coincidono.
> Io sono un uomo di polso non mi sono mai fermata davanti a niente e ora mi sento un baccalà.


Benvenuto!
Non è detto che lei  neghi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se lo fa, comunque, è un buon segno. Significa (lo dicono tutti gli psicologi) che tiene ancora al rapporto con te e vuole salvarlo.
Il che non significa che tu debba accettare le corna in eterno! In questi casi consigliano di affrontare pacatamente il coniuge che tradisce, chiedergli "che stai facendo?" e vedere che risponde. E di lì prendersi un breve periodo di riflessione però poi inchiodarlo ad una scelta del tipo "chiudi o riparliamo del matrimonio".
Immagino il dolore e la rabbia profonda, è una fase inevitabile. Ma devi poi andare oltre. Consulta la thread "Io sto impazzendo", potrebbe esserti d'aiuto.
Un grosso bacio


----------



## Old manuele67 (9 Giugno 2006)

Calmati rifletti leggendo tra le situazioni di questo forum, sicuramente puoi trovare punti di riflessione, non è una cosa da maziani tradire o essere traditi.


----------



## Old fianese (21 Giugno 2006)

vi ringrazio per gli ottimi consigli ma giorno dopo giorno la situazione sembra precipitare.
Lei nega dice che sono  paranoico ma i sospetti accrescono ed io non so più che fare mi sembra di impazzire.


----------



## Old légère (21 Giugno 2006)

*E' buffo!*

Caro Fianese,

mi viene quasi da sorridere.
Io, che sono nella tua stessa situazione che non riesco a sbloccare, adesso ti do consigli...  Va beh, diciamo che vedere le cose dall'esterno è sempre più facile, e ci si pone in modo più razionale!

Quindi, se ho ben capito, tu *sei sicuro che tua moglie ti stia tradendo*, ma lei, pur incoraggiandola a parlare, *continua a negare*...

Se sei sicuro di questo c'è poco da fare, io penso:

1- O credi a quello che dice lei, e aspetti per vedere se sarà tua moglie ad agire (però  potresti rimanere cornuto a vita, senza che nulla cambi)
2- Oppure credi a te stesso, a ciò che hai visto e decidi:  o con lei, nonostante il tradimento, o senza lei.

Non mi viene da dirti altro.  
Razionalmente non è che ci siano tante possibilità in più.  Se lei non vuole parlare ed ammettere, non parlerà e non ammetterà (ne sono sicura;  non lo farà neppure di fronte all'evidenza).  Forse, per provarci, potresti sbattergli in faccia prove concrete, se ci riesci (io, non appena ci riuscirò, lo farò...).
Poi, per la decisione più dura, sta a te valutare tutti i fattori (l'amore tuo per lei, suo per te, la piccola, etc, etc).

Non è molto, ma spero che, anche se poche, queste righe ti aiutino a riflettere, in qualche modo.

Fammi sapere
Ti abbraccio
Légère


----------



## Non registrato (22 Giugno 2006)

Ti ringrazio per gli ottimi consigli.
Devo mantenere la calma.
Credo che raccoglierò prove concrete e le mostrerò a tempo.

Il problema è che non riesco a giustificare questo suo comportamento, come ripeto l'ho sempre amata, non mi considero un brutto uomo, non ho problemi economici non so cosa è andata a cercare.

Comunque è la vita spero in periodi migliori.


----------



## Old miche547 (22 Giugno 2006)

Se come dicevi, sei uomo di polso, che ha sempre mostrato molta sicurezza, magari lei ha timore delle tue reazioni, spera che tu sbollisca un po, il tuo volere ossesionatamente la sua ammissione di colpa forse non fa che ritrarla sempre di più nel guscio dell'autodifesa. Tu le davi tanto, ne sono certo, ma a tua moglie mancava qualcosa, a torto o a ragione.
Se nei tuoi occhi vede già la condanna, lei sentirà solo l'impulso della strenua difesa.
Lascia perdere prove o non prove, prova ad instaurare un dialogo calmo, non mostrarti una furia, la rabbia è molta, ma una via d'uscita ci sarà, anche se comporterà tanta sofferenza.
auguroni


----------



## Old fianese (22 Giugno 2006)

il problema è che quando io abbasso la guardia, dialogo ci rassereniamo lei programma, visto il mio temperamento calmo, subito un uscita serale.
Si giustifica che deve andare da un amica, aa una rappresentazione e cosi via, ma io so che va da lui. non risponde al cell. e ritorna a tarda notte.
non riesco a stare calo sono una corda di violino


----------



## Verena67 (22 Giugno 2006)

fianese ha detto:
			
		

> il problema è che quando io abbasso la guardia, dialogo ci rassereniamo lei programma, visto il mio temperamento calmo, subito un uscita serale.
> Si giustifica che deve andare da un amica, aa una rappresentazione e cosi via, ma io so che va da lui. non risponde al cell. e ritorna a tarda notte.
> non riesco a stare calo sono una corda di violino


Scusa se mi intrometto, ma certe cose sono ovvie!!
NO, niente uscite serali!! Non glielo permettere e basta, spiegale che è importante che usciate insieme, toglile ogni possibilità di replica.
Sul serio, è troppo palese così. Dovete parlarne. Per il bene di entrambi, nervi saldi ma non le consentirti di mentirti così spudoratamente, non è dignitoso per nessuno dei due.
Un bacio


----------



## Old fianese (23 Giugno 2006)

no ora non parlo più dell'argomento e raccolgo prove per poi sbatteglele in faccia ho troppo i c.....i girati.
inoltre ieri ho trovato dei capi di abbigliamento nuovi, lei si è giustificata dicendo che le ha avuto da un amica.
io gli ho detto che sono bruttissimi inoltre le porta solo capi firmati e questi sono da mercatino, lei ha approvato mio gusto e ha detto che non poteva rifiutarli ma che non le avrebbe mai messi maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Verena67 (23 Giugno 2006)

fianese ha detto:
			
		

> no ora non parlo più dell'argomento e raccolgo prove per poi sbatteglele in faccia ho troppo i c.....i girati.
> inoltre ieri ho trovato dei capi di abbigliamento nuovi, lei si è giustificata dicendo che le ha avuto da un amica.
> io gli ho detto che sono bruttissimi inoltre le porta solo capi firmati e questi sono da mercatino, lei ha approvato mio gusto e ha detto che non poteva rifiutarli ma che non le avrebbe mai messi maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Riformulo a te quello che ho detto a Lègére: a che scopo soprassedere per "raccogliere prove"?
Mi sembra che stiate raccogliendo coraggio, non prove, e vogliate rimandare l'inevitabile. Il momento del vero confronto.
Anche se avessi le fotografie in mano, che cambierebbe? Forse, semplicemente, ti darebbero la forza per chiudere...oppure no?
Non è lei a doverti "smentire", sei tu a dover prendere una decisione.
Se chiudere con lei o ripartire, dopo un lungo, sincero dialogo tra voi, ma senza quest'altro rapporto tra i piedi.
Un grosso bacio


----------



## Old fianese (23 Giugno 2006)

ti ringrazio, forse per la prima volta nella mia vita  mi manca  il coraggio.
ho paura di perdere i punti fissi della mia vita.
non voglio essere frettoloso , ma nello stesso tempo mi stò rodendo.
settimana prossima sarà di riflessione in quanto sarò via per lavoro.
ma devo sbloccare questa situazione.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Giugno 2006)

fianese ha detto:
			
		

> ti ringrazio, forse per la prima volta nella mia vita mi manca il coraggio.
> ho paura di perdere i punti fissi della mia vita.
> non voglio essere frettoloso , ma nello stesso tempo mi stò rodendo.
> settimana prossima sarà di riflessione in quanto sarò via per lavoro.
> ma devo sbloccare questa situazione.


Ci credo, non pensare.
Io ero dall'altro lato (la moglie che pensava di lasciare il marito....) ma non mi rodevo di meno. Sono stati mesi tormentosi. Farlo? Non farlo? Fare questo ad un uomo buono e che amavo? Ai miei figli?
Però mi sono resa conto che non potevo consentire alla mia famiglia di vivere nell'ambiguità a lungo. Dovevo prendere una decisione. E l'ho presa. Ho mollato l'altro, che comunque non se la sentiva di rifarsi una vita con me, pur volendomi bene (tant'è che abbiamo conservato l'amicizia, oserei dire,anche se in queste cose solo il tempo può dare il giudizio finale). E sono rientrata nei ranghi.

Mi rendo conto che quando uno è stravolto, in una situazione in cui sta per perdere tutto, si aggrappa a tutto, e la "ricerca dell'indizio" è un modo come un altro per distrarsi, e rinviare il vero problema.
Ma non farlo. Non potete vivere tra rancori e bugie, pensa anche alla bimba.
Prendila, tua moglie, portala a cena, FUORI DALLE ORECCHIE DI FIGLI O ALTRI, e parlate.
Affrontate la cosa con serietà.
Un bacio, ti penso


----------



## Old fianese (23 Giugno 2006)

ti ringrazio come sempre,
ma visto che tu hai vissuto la situazione di mia moglie, quale era il tuo comportamento, quando ti incontravi ( posso darti del tu), la vita in famiglia.
voglio capire capire capire


----------



## Verena67 (23 Giugno 2006)

fianese ha detto:
			
		

> ti ringrazio come sempre,
> ma visto che tu hai vissuto la situazione di mia moglie, quale era il tuo comportamento, quando ti incontravi ( posso darti del tu), la vita in famiglia.
> voglio capire capire capire


Certo che puoi darmi del tu!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vedi qual'è il problema? Non ci sono due modi uguali di vivere la stessa situazione. Però, si, per un certo periodo ho fatto come tua moglie: sms continui (a volte 10, 20 o più al giorno!) e chiamate di nascosto, magari chiusa in bagno, chattate serali. Nel mio caso non c'erano rientri ad orari strani (tranne un'unica volta) perché io e lui abitiamo a 800 km di distanza e non ci siamo mai incontrati di sera.
Se lui veniva  per lavoro  dove io abito, ci si vedeva durante l'orario di lavoro, fin dal mattino presto (cosicché, finché io non ho parlato, mio marito non ha sospettato nulla). Sono andata a fare con lui un viaggio di lavoro (vero) in una città d'arte, e un paio di viaggetti in giornata di lavoro (finti) a  metà strada tra le nostre città. Erano occasioni per stare uno o due giorni insieme, ovviamente.
Quando ne ho parlato con mio marito, ho cambiato rotta. Mi sono presa il tempo di "pensarci", e ho eliminato sms e telefonate, e successivamente anche il MSN. E dopo un po' ho chiuso, anche perché il mio amante non voleva "rifarsi" una vita con me.
Mi sono detta che non potevo ingannare mio marito: se era un vero amore, che spazzava via il passato, per quanto importante, tanto valeva separarsi e ricostruirsi una vita, ma ingannarsi, no. Non lo meritava. E non lo meritavo nemmeno io.
Mi sentivo in colpa?
Si.
Ne porto ancora adesso il peso. Io amo mio marito, è un uomo di valore, che per me è sempre stato vicino e presente. Per carità, nessuno è esente da difetti, e le sue chiusure caratteriali non hanno aiutato. Noi avevamo avuto una grossa lite in estate, per motivi legati al suo lavoro, e lui per mesi non mi ha parlato, se non del più e del meno. Io ero in questo spirito quando è ritornato nella mia vita il mio primo fidanzato, che non avevo mai dimenticato. Di qui la caduta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ho chiuso la storia, anche se sento ancora - come amico - quella persona, e con mio marito ora le cose vanno molto, molto meglio. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Gli ho chiesto scusa, ma sobriamente: avevamo entrambi cose di cui farci perdonare. Non ne abbiamo parlato tanto, ma ci siamo detti tutto con i gesti e l'affetto reciproco.
Adesso so che il mio compagno è lui, e non solo per mero "opportunismo".
Un bacio


----------



## Old légère (23 Giugno 2006)

*Certezza*

Vedi Verena,

Io capisco Fianese molto bene. 
Quando lui di ce di voler trovare prove (come me), è per essere totalmente sicuro del tradimento dell'altra.
Anche se la situazione è già abbastanza chiara, e a molti basterebbe per farla finita qui, per altri (io, e credo anche Fianese) non lo è.  Pur essendo sicuri che c'è qualcosa che non va, o che, addirittura, c'è tradimento, non è facile crederci fino in fondo.  Ancora meno se la tua metà non lo ammette.
Una persona cha ama tende sempre a credere alla persona amata (persino di fronte all'evidenza) piuttosto che ai fatti compiuti.  Sia per amore, che per mancanza di forza e coraggio, sia per chissà cos'altro.

Cara Verena, sono poche, anzi pochissime, le persone che tradiscono e che, per rispetto della propria metà, ne parlano per prime.
Lo hai detto tu:  se tu non ne avessi parlato con tuo marito, probabilmente lui non se ne sarebbe accorto.

E' questo che cerchiamo di fare io e Fianese:  renderci conto fino in fondo che siamo traditi, che è vero, e che i nostri compagni ci stanno mentendo.  Anche se non sembra possibile.

Baci
Légère


----------



## Old fianese (23 Giugno 2006)

ora sono in ufficio, ho chiuso un affare con un grosso cliente, ma a diversità delle altre volte non me ne frega niente. HO IL MIO CHIODO FISSO.
Purtroppo anche le persone che mi stanno accanto se ne accorgono e vedono che c'è qualche cosa che non va.
domani inizia il week e sarà durissimo passarlo con lei, sapendo cosa stà succedendo.


----------



## Bruja (24 Giugno 2006)

*fianese*

Ho seguito la tua storia e le ottime risposte che hai avuto da tutti.
Una cosa mi lascia pensierosa, ormai credo tu abbia la certezza del suo tradimento più dal suo modo di fare che da prove oggettive (un cell può significare tutto o nulla), e tu hai l'inferno dentro, e ne hai ben ragione.
Dici che non sei italiano e siccome non conosco la tua situazione circa le normative legislative sui figli fra te e tua moglie non avanzo proposte di comportamento, ma una cosa posso dirtela........ non lasciarle lo spazio di fare progetti e programmi alle tue spalle.
Lei non parla? O peggio è sgradevole? Tu evita di parlarle, ora il dialogo non lo vuole ed a te farebbe solo aumentare la tensione. Focalizzati sulla tua vita attuale, dedicati per quanto puoi al lavoro ed ai figli, a lei togli importanza lasciandola per conto suo. Ho sempre sostenuto che l'indifferenza è la mazzata peggiore per chi tradisce, perchè perde punti di riferimento, non ha appigli!!! Ormai non cambierebbe nulla qualunque cosa tu faccia a questo punto, quindi io valuterei bene cosa ti convenga dal momento che hai detto chiaramente che a tenerti fermo è solo la presenza dei figli..... di lei pare non ti importi più.  Se è così dovresti placare la tua collera ed il tuo orgoglio e valutare che il tradimento fatto a te non è uno sminuire il tuo valore e la tua identità quanto una prefigurazione chiara di chi sia tua moglie......... 
E niente sconti, vuole uscire la sera? Se ci tieni proprio vietaglielo, ma diversamente non fare una piega, chiama un'agenzia di babysitters così avrai ricevuta in concomitanza delle sue uscite, e lascia che vada a dimostrazione che tu sei "comprensivo" ma deve restare traccia delle sue uscite; se i figli li tieni tu è la sua parola contro la tua!!!!!    
Sappi che per quante storie come la tua ho visto, se tu hai forza e carattere e se mantieni un atteggiamento freddo e distante sarà lei stessa e fare la sua rovina o, se preferisci a scendere a miti consigli.  Non sò la tua situazione, come ho detto, ma ora in Italia c'è l'affido condiviso e se il tradimento non giustifica la separazione giudiziale, permette di valutare bene dove stia il maggior concorso di colpa.
In questa questione mi trovo d'accordo con Légère, chi tradisce ammetterà sempre il minimo indispensabile e comunque lo farà cercando di addolcire i fatti e le offese quindi, è bene che lei capisca da subito che tu non ti farai menare per il naso dai suoi capricci e dalle sue ipocrisie....
I traditori quando si trovano davanti persone razionali e che sanno pianificare tendono a perdere sicurezza e tranquillità e, spesso, come si dice, si impiccano proprio con la corda che hanno troppo tirato!
Facci sapere come procede, e soprattutto, non perdere le staffe e la "testa", adesso più che mai sei tu ad avere la mano in questa partita e se proprio ci tieni, se lei dovesse mai ammettere qualcosa, pensa esponenzialmente più del male confessato, o pure peggio......... tanto è probabile che sia sempre metà della verità reale!
Non sono un'arida cinica, anche se posso apparirlo, tuttavia in queste cose lo scetticismo si è rivelato sempre particolarmente opportuno.
Bruja


----------



## Old fianese (26 Giugno 2006)

scusate forse mi sono spiegato male, sono italiano.
Comunque sto adottando la strada dell'indifferenza, non la rendo più partecipe delle mie gioie e dei miei dolori, e vi assicuro che ultimamente ho parecchio da gioire, peccato che non abbia la persona con cui farlo.
io soffrirò ma visto che loro non hanno il coraggio di dichiararsi li farò rodere piano piano il tempo mi ripagherà.


----------



## Bruja (26 Giugno 2006)

*Fianese*

Che eri italiano lo avevo inteso, almeno se ti riferisci a me.  
Ho solo puntualizzato sula recente legge circa l'affido condiviso che trova solo ora applicazione in Italia.
Quanto al resto, prosegui così, sovrana indifferenza e, se capita, impiega il tuo tempo per realizzare te stesso....... di loro non curarti.  
Anzi, temo che saranno loro a curarsi di te e tu, se avrai tenacia e pazienza, può essere che te li ritrovi in due frangenti: ad una sorta di Canossa o... di vederli passare dalla riva del fiume.  Gli egoisti sanno distruggere bene, ma a "costruire" valgono poco perchè sono abituati ad andare al traino sfruttando gli altri.
Buona settimana
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (26 Giugno 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Quanto al resto, prosegui così, sovrana indifferenza e, se capita, impiega il tuo tempo per realizzare te stesso....... di loro non curarti.
> Anzi, temo che saranno loro a curarsi di te e tu, se avrai tenacia e pazienza, può essere che te li ritrovi in due frangenti: ad una sorta di Canossa o... di vederli passare dalla riva del fiume. Gli egoisti sanno distruggere bene, ma a "costruire" valgono poco perchè sono abituati ad andare al traino sfruttando gli altri.


In linea teorica sono d'accordo, ma....io scalpiterei 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non penso tollererei di essere preso in giro così a lungo. Insomma! O dentro o fuori!
Una decisione la signora la deve prendere! 
La tua indifferenza significa comunque che le paghi conti o vizi (a meno che lei non lavori) e questo francamente non lo trovo corretto nei tuoi confronti e in quelli dei tuoi figli...
Non mi sembra nemmeno giusto nei confronti dei figli che viviate nell'ambiguità e nell'inganno.
Pensaci bene, meglio dure realtà lucide a lealtà fangose...
Un bacio


----------



## Old fianese (26 Giugno 2006)

Come dicevo non ho problemi economici, quindi l'ultima cosa che mi interessa sono i soldi.
Per i figli per fortuna il nostro comportamento è ottimo.
ma la mia indifferenza li punirà in quanto è un periodo della mia vita di grossi cambiamenti e non coinvolgendoLa per lei sarà sicuramente una sofferenza.
Che continui a divertirsi con il suo bello che io so aspettare ma i D day arriverà e ti assicuro che io non perdono nessuno e renderò pubblica la lista della spesa


----------



## Bruja (26 Giugno 2006)

*Fianese*

Il risvolto economico non lo avevo preso in considerazione, ma il fatto che tu non abbia problemi finanziari non implica che lei debba fare la bella vita a spese tue, specie se poi le serve per godersela col suo bello.
Nulla di violento, per carità, ma da ora in poi spese con giustificativo e budget prefissato, se vuole fare una vita godereccia col suo bello che se la faccia pagare da lui. 
Come spesso dico, se agli amanti togli il tanto vilipeso "quotidiano" si accorgono subito che la trasgressione è bella se a casa hai tutto quello che ti serve, diversamente è come andare in vacanza non avendo la certezza che al ritorno ritroverai la stessa situazione che hai lasciato.  
Credimi, troppi "amori sublimi" hanno inciampato nella trita realtà quotidiana della contabilità domestica.
Iniltre anche questo fa parte dell'indifferenza, infischiatene delle sue abitudini economiche e fai sì che si guadagni il benessere di cui gode cominciando a scontare la sua inadempienza morale.  Tu fissi un tot che deve servire al ménage familiare, se non ce la fa, ti giustifichi l'extra............. è tanto semplice!!!  
Capisci bene che strillerà, strepiterà etc.... ma nessuno, neppure in sede di giudizio, potrà contestare la tua legittimità nel pretendere il resoconto del denaro speso.  
La franchigia la gode chi la merita  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old fianese (26 Giugno 2006)

Non sono completamente d'accordo.
gli do tutti i soldi che hanno bisogno e alla fine capiranno che la loro felicità dipende da me ed allora si che intervengo.
come ti dicevo io segno tutto e alla fine la lista della spesa è lunga.
possono togliermi tutti i soldi che vogliono, io ho le capacità per rifarne altri loro no.


----------



## Bruja (26 Giugno 2006)

*Fianese*

E coisa cambia? Solo che vuoi procrastinare la resa dei conti per dimostrare che tu mantieni i loro vizi?
E' una tattica anche questa, a patto che tu sia in gradi di gustare la vendetta come piatto freddo ed abbia tutto sotto controllo. Lei potrebbe sempre fare delle contromosse, ma siccome tu la conosci potrai certo valutare meglio di me.
La strategia alla Machiavelli funziona solo se si é dei Machiavelli, spero che tu abbia abbastanza freddezza e cinismo per attuarla.
Ti auguro buona fortuna
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (26 Giugno 2006)

fianese ha detto:
			
		

> Non sono completamente d'accordo.
> gli do tutti i soldi che hanno bisogno e alla fine capiranno che la loro felicità dipende da me ed allora si che intervengo.
> come ti dicevo io segno tutto e alla fine la lista della spesa è lunga.
> possono togliermi tutti i soldi che vogliono, io ho le capacità per rifarne altri loro no.


Senza offesa, capisco il tuo dolore, ma non mi piace questo ragionamento.
Mi rendo conto che il tuo orgoglio è ferito, e devi in qualche modo ricostruirlo, ed essendo tu uomo benestante e capace è naturale che faccia riferimento ai tuoi mezzi economici e imprenditoriali.
Però non è questo l'atteggiamento giusto da attuare secondo me in un contesto così delicato, dove sono in gioco, consentimelo, gli interessi EMOTIVI non solo tuoi e di tua moglie ma anche dei tuoi FIGLI.
Lascia perdere liste della spesa, e idee di vendette, e sovvenzionamenti a lei e agli amanti, e prendi invece tua moglie, fate terapia di coppia, fate qualsiasi cosa ma PARLATE. Non di soldi, ma delle cose che contano, del rispetto, della voglia di ricostuire o del desiderio di separarsi definitivamente.
Mettetevi alle spalle orgoglio e ripicche, siate maturi nel voler dare ai vostri figli il futuro più sereno ed armonioso possibile. Non esiste "giorno del giudizio", nemmeno andaste domani dal giudice o nell'aldilà davanti a S. Pietro (ecco, forse allora

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ), ma solo il fatto di garantire o meno serenità ai figli, sia che vi separiate che decidiate di continuare a vivere insieme. Non creare i presupposti della terza guerra mondiale, anche nella "rovina" bisogna costruire, e tu sei un uomo in gamba, capace ed abile a costruire anziché distruggere.
Pensaci, ti dico queste cose con il cuore in mano e con il massimo rispetto. Un bacio


----------



## Old fianese (26 Giugno 2006)

grazie per la fortuna, ma la cosa ora la tratto come se stessi facendo un affare lavorativo e di freddezza e cinismo ne ho molta.
ti assicura che lavorativamente parlando ho affrontato problemi più difficili e due mezze calzette non mi fanno paura


----------



## Non registrato (28 Giugno 2006)

mi sembri veramente arrabbiato, rilassati .
la tua rabbia ti stà dando pessimi consigli.
se no riesci a parlare con lei perchè nega è forse che l'altra storia stà finendo o è stata solo un avventura
ciao


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2006)

*Non registrato*

E'  vero che finese dovrebbe essere più indifferente che arrabbiato, ma in certi frangenti è difficile mantenere lo stato asettico.
Quanto al consiglio di pensare che magari la storia esxtra sia in chiusura temo sia una pia illusione......  se lo fosse, proprio in virtù di questo l'atteggiamento dall'altra parte sarebbe ben diverso.
Il dialogo ripreso, il non approfittare del marito come ufficiale pagatore e la dimostrazione che il bisogno di attenzione e di cura deriva da una carenza oggettiva e non da quelle mirate del l'amante di turno potrebbero deporre a favore della moglie.  
Allo stato un atteggiamento amichevole e dialogante, specie se non richiesto, parrebbe solo un rimettersi alle decisioni dei due furbacchioni.  
E comunque, poichè tradimento c'è stato ci deve essere, se interessa il rapporto, pentimento e dimostrazione di considerazione........... mi pare di non vederne punto da parte della moglie.
Fianese ha solo la possibilità, finché lo ritiene giusto, di aspettare gli eventi.
Bruja


x Fianese
Non che tu abbia bisogno di un avvocato difensore o di consigli comportamentali, sei più che autonomo in questo, ma mentre aspetti, informati sulle responsabilità a cui andreste incontro entrambi in caso di separazione. Oggi non c'è addebito per colpa in caso di separazione per tradimento, ma è ancora in vigore l'annullamento del mantenimento se la causa della fine del matrimonio è quella. Ti resterebbe in vigore solo il mantenimento dei figli, e, se lei non lavora, i soli e strettamente necessari alimenti (cifra irrisoria). Sempre che, come in alcuni casi viene convenuto dal giudice, le vengano passati finchè non si trova un lavoro.
Per chi è abituata a scialare del tuo non deve essere una prospettiva esaltante.


----------



## Old fianese (28 Giugno 2006)

Vi ringrazio per il continuo interessamento del mio problema.
Forse mia moglie non ammette il tradimento perchè sa che resterebbe senza un euro, e molto probabilmente lui  non la può mantenere.
vi assicuro che il suo livello di vita è altissimo macchina parucchiere palestra massaggi estetista e chi più ne ha ne metta.


----------



## Non registrato (30 Giugno 2006)

*visto che hai i soldi*

mi chiedo perche nn hai assunto un investigatore le sensazioni sono sempre pericolose per poterci fare un affidamento totale tu sai quello che hai e sai se saresti capace di perdonare quindi se cosi nn fosse devi prepararti una strada pero ottenere il meglio per te e per i tuoi figli


----------



## Verena67 (30 Giugno 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> mi chiedo perche nn hai assunto un investigatore le sensazioni sono sempre pericolose per poterci fare un affidamento totale tu sai quello che hai e sai se saresti capace di perdonare quindi se cosi nn fosse devi prepararti una strada pero ottenere il meglio per te e per i tuoi figli


E cosa si risolve con l'investigatore?
Ok, hai la certezza, e allora?
Se il matrimonio è finito, è finito. Se non lo è, se ne può ancora parlare, avendone la voglia e l'impegno.
A livello legale tutte le investigazioni di questo mondo non sono garanzia di un bel niente (sono mezzi che non si possono usare in giudizio, il più delle volte) e il darle qualcosa in piu' o in meno di alimenti, alla fine della fiera, cambia la tua vita davvero? Tanto quanto avere o dissolvere un matrimonio che ormai è solo un pro - forma?
Non sarebbe invece meglio impegnarsi con un dialogo sincero e possibilmente costruttivo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un bacio


----------



## Old confuso68 (3 Luglio 2006)

Caro amico (posso chiamarti amico?), ti capisco pienamente. Anche io sto vivendo una situazione simile.
Da 6 mesi mi trovo a battagliare con la mia voglia di fuggire e quella di stare accanto ai miei splendidi bambini.
Dopo l'ennesima discussione, poco prima di natale, mia moglie torna a casa da lavoro e mi dice che vuole la separazione, mi è crollato il cielo sulla testa (stavamo attraversando un periodo difficile, ma pensavo che lo avremmo superato insieme). Dopo qualche minuto sul suo cellulare arriva un sms "facciamo festa", nuovo crollo, chiedo spiegazioni e lei mi dice che i tratta di un collega che chiedeva se si stava festeggiando in ufficio per il natale (fanno i turni). La cosa mi insospettisce, ma noto + tardi che il messaggio è stato cancellato. In quel periodo lei si è presa diverse libertà, usciva improvvisamente, ha incominciato a frequentare una palestra (tra l'altro molto + cara di quella che frequento io), ha cominciato a comprarsi molti abiti e biancheria intima, comunque non è mai uscita la notte. Quando le cose sembravano rimettersi a posto, all'improvviso una nuova richiesta di separazione (a voce), mi ritorna in mente il messaggio e mi metto controllare il telefono (sul cellulare nulla), ma verificando i tabulati noto che la signora mandava sms e chiamava quel numero di cellulare. L'ho affrontata, all'inizio mi ha detto che si trattava di una collega, poi quando sono uscito di casa alle 4 del mattino in preda ad una crisi di nervi mi ha cercato e raggiunto dopo 5 ore e molto candidamente mi ha chiesto se lo avevo chiamato, l'ho lasciato nel dubbio e li lei mi ha confessato che si tratta di un collega con il quale parlava molto e che comunque il loro rapporto era solo di amicizia (non mi ha voluto rivelare il nome di questo collega, dice che lui ha chiesto di essere tenuto fuori da questa storia, .....mah!). In cuor mio cerco di crederci ma i sospetti rimanevano, comunque le chiedo di non sentirlo +. Passa qualche settimana e scopro che lei mentre andava in palestra lo ha chiamato, le chiedo spiegazioni e lei mi risponde che siccome la mattina si era comportata in maniera maleduata con lui voleva solo scusarsi. Provo nuovamente a credele.
Qualche settimana fa esce dicendo di andare in palestra, io con una scusa banale esco e mi reco vicino alla sua palestra, ma la macchina non c'é, la chiamo al telefonino e dopo varie insistenze mi risponde, alla domanda dove sei con tono seccato mi risponde "e dove vuoi che sia, in palestra....." li sono esploso e dopo averle detto he mi trovavo sotto la sua palestra le sbatto il telefono in faccia. Dopo circa un'ora e mezza torna a casa on una faccia da c.ulo enorme e mi dice "sai dovevo prendere una magliattina al bambino per la recita e quando mi hai chiamata tu stavo andando in palestra" ennesima bugia. A questo punto la affronto e le chiedo definitivamente se sta incontrando qualc'unaltro e lei sempre con la stessa faccia da c.ulo mi risponde di no. Dopo qualche giorno mi dice che non sa se mi ama + e che forse è meglio separarsi. Io mi reco dall'avvocato, chiarisco i punti per una separazione consensuale e l'affidamento congiunto dei figli, ma a sorpresa lei mi chiede ancora tempo, che è confusa e vuole capire cosa prova per me. Io come un allocco ci spero e le do tempo. So di essere un masochista (tra l'altro le ho chiesto di andare insieme presso un consultorio familiare, ma lei si è sempre rifiutata), ora vivo in attesa ma soffro come un cane, spero che sia sempre stata onesta con me ma ormai ci credo poco.
P.S. tra l'altro ho chimato il numero incriminato e senza rivelare il mio numero di cellulare gli ho esplicitamente detto di non intromettersi tra me ed i bambini, lui mi a datto del pazzo e mi ha detto che sicuramente avevo sbagliato numero. Quindi se ti viene voglia di chiamarlo pensaci bene, ma sicuramente non ne vale la pena.


----------



## Old fianese (3 Luglio 2006)

credo che stiamo vivendo una situazione simile, anche se non sono ancora andato da un legale.
io faccio fatica a dormire è un chiodo fisso, se chiedo spiegazioni nega sempre inventandosi scuse amici amiche conoscenti.
non l'ho mai seguita ed il suo cellulare ora lo nasconde sempre, se consulto i tabulati viene avvertita
grazie ciao


----------



## Bruja (3 Luglio 2006)

*niente di nuovo..............*

E' la solita storia, chi tradisce si schernisce, ritiene una violazione l'intrusione del/la partner nella sua privacy dopo che ha scoperto il tradimento.........
D'altronde l'adagio: negare, negare anche l'evidenza ha fatto un enorme proselitismo. Come non comprenderli, è la scappatoia per non affrontare le proprie responsabilità sulla rottura del patto di alleanza, sincerità e complicità che è implicito nell'amore.
Credo di essere fuori dal tempo, ma non mi riesce di accettare, a meno che non si scenda a patti con se stessi, che chi infrange queste tacite regole infranga anche quella di rispetto e di autostima.....
Ed è per questo che il "dopo" è pieno di scuse, occultamento di mail, cellulari, cancellazione di tracce e comportamenti che, se non fossero irritanti, sarebbero anche risibili. Per avere certi comportamenti bisogna avere una scusa plausibile; fare i "carbonari" per avventura amorosa è davvero patetico.
Se veramente l'innamoramento o "l'amore" che esplode in queste persone è degno di considerazione come loro di solito lo definiscono, perchè tanta segretezza e tante menzogne? Forse perchè tanto sentimento e passione non vale la candela di rimetterci un matrimonio con annessi e connessi di quotidiana comodità (faccio salvo il problema figli che è spesso pretesto)???
Scusate, oggi sono aspra, ma non più di tanto; raramente mi concedo a giudizi impietosi e purtroppo, nel vostro caso, mi pare ci sia poco da tollerare.
Bisognerebbe che qualche volta questi/e campioni dell'autocompensazione si soffermassero a pensare cosa proverebbero loro se subissero lo stesso trattamento che infliggono agli altri!! 
Molti auguri a chi ha questi problemi, e spero sappiano che, nel loro disagio, almeno non hanno perso quella dignità che irrimediabilmente chi tradisce deve compromettere; diversamente non avrebbe necessità di tradire poichè basterebbe il dialogo e l'esternazione civile.
Bruja


----------



## Old Albatros (3 Luglio 2006)

*Ciao*

Ciao, Fianese, io ti do il benvenuto in ritardissimo, spero lo accetterai ugualmente. Ho letto, oggi che ho un po' di calma, tutto il thread con attenzione. Ti capisco profondamente. Ci sono passato. Hai la rabbia di chi vede crollare il proprio mondo. La rabbia di chi subisce una cortellata vile, alle spalle, dalla persona alla quale si era affidato il proprio amore assoluto e la propria fiducia incondizionata. Hai il disorientamento di chi ha sempre affrontato brillantemente i problemi della vita, ottenuto successi e riconoscimenti e adesso si trova in mano una bussola impazzita. Ti trovi a dover prendere confidenza con un altro te che non conosci. Non più rampante con le idee chiare, ma un allocco paralizzato.
Ci sono passato anche io: da uomo e da maschio innamorato. Ogni consiglio ti è utile in questo momento, ma tutti saranno difficili da mettere in pratica perché la rabbia e il dolore prendono il sopravvento sulla testa: quella che finora ti ha assistito nel prendere decisioni razionali. E tu, credimi, adesso hai bisogno SOLO di prendere decisioni razionali. 
Prima però devi stabilire dentro di te se tua moglie è recuperabile o se l'hai persa. Mi riferisco al vostro rapporto, naturalmente.
Se pensi di averle provate tutte per riconquistarla, se pensi di aver tentato la via del dialogo e della dolcezza. La via della fermezza e delle comprensione. La via delle urla e dell'ascolto. Se tutto questo hai fatto inutilmente perché quello che poi ottieni è una sua richiesta di uscire la sera, allora forse dovresti pensare che l'hai persa. In questo caso te lo devi mettere in testa come un punto fermo. Messo questo paletto, il resto delle decisioni da prendere ti si metteranno in fila con molta più facilità. Ma avrai ancora il problema dei tuoi sentimenti. Tu sei innamorato di lei, ma lei no. Lei non è più tua. Spegnere un amore non è come spegnere la luce.  Nel mio caso io ho avuto un aiuto enorme da parte di mia moglie che con il suo comportamento violento e costante condito di egoismo e brutalità è riuscita laddove io da solo forse non sarei stato in grado. Quello che dovresti evitare è di tenere la situazione in bilico. Io l'ho tenuta in bilico per mesi interi e sono arrivato a toccare il fondo di me stesso. Sono arrivato ad essere niente: non riuscivo più nemmeno ad andare a lavoro e c'è mancato poco che compromettessi tutto. Se ci riesci cerca di guardare in faccia la realtà e di dargli un nome il più in fretta possibile. Sforzati di stabilire, parlandone anche con lei, se c'è qualcosa da recuperare. Se lei ti da la disponibilità, detta tu le regole. Se lei non ti asseconda, allora stabilisci una volta per tutte che con questa donna non c'è più niente da fare sul piano sentimentale. Considerala solo come la mamma di tuo figlio e concentrati su questo e sulla ricostruzione di te stesso. 
Ti abbraccio con tutta la solidarietà possibile


----------



## Verena67 (3 Luglio 2006)

confuso68 ha detto:
			
		

> Da 6 mesi mi trovo a battagliare con la mia voglia di fuggire e quella di stare accanto ai miei splendidi bambini.
> Dopo l'ennesima discussione, poco prima di natale, mia moglie torna a casa da lavoro e mi dice che vuole la separazione, mi è crollato il cielo sulla testa (stavamo attraversando un periodo difficile, ma pensavo che lo avremmo superato insieme). Dopo qualche giorno mi dice che non sa se mi ama + e che forse è meglio separarsi. Io mi reco dall'avvocato, chiarisco i punti per una separazione consensuale e l'affidamento congiunto dei figli, ma a sorpresa lei mi chiede ancora tempo, che è confusa e vuole capire cosa prova per me. Io come un allocco ci spero e le do tempo. P.S. tra l'altro ho chimato il numero incriminato e senza rivelare il mio numero di cellulare gli ho esplicitamente detto di non intromettersi tra me ed i bambini, lui mi a datto del pazzo e mi ha detto che sicuramente avevo sbagliato numero. Quindi se ti viene voglia di chiamarlo pensaci bene, ma sicuramente non ne vale la pena.


benvenuto, Confuso!!!

Io ero nei panni di tua moglie e quei discorsi "confusi e infelici" di possibile separazione li ho fatti anch'io. Diciamo che ho dato qualche dettaglio in piu', e ho detto che stavo avvicinandomi ad un'altra persona.
Penso in fondo non sia un segno di squallore morale quello di dirti "Guarda che forse me ne vado": sicuramente il "forse" toglie autorità morale alla cosa, ma sta di fatto che almeno non nega e basta, per cui per lei - evidentemente - non è una relazione superficiale.

Non puoi ammazzare qualcuno se si innamora di un'altra persona, ma è nel momento in cui vedi come "gestisce" la cosa che ne puoi dare la misura morale.

Ovvio che ciò non sia di conforto a chi subisce il tradimento, ma così è 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tante cose possono succedere: magari lei sceglie te, magari l'altro decide che non vuole farsi un futuro con lei (a me è successo così).

No, non ci saranno gioiose epifanie, ma solo un possibile duplice cammino: la separazione, spero per i tuoi bimbi meno cruenta possibile, o una rinascita lenta e graduale della tua unione con tua moglie, purché lei faccia scelte nette. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti penso, un grosso bacio


----------



## Old fianese (4 Luglio 2006)

Come nella gestione di un buon affare bisogna fare un buon piano di lavoro.
chi è lui, voglio saperlo ho solo il suo numero di cellulare.
dove va quando esce
cosa fanno
cosa prova

PRIME CONCLUSIONE

decidere il da farsi, separazione o riscostruire il rapporto
gestione del patrimonio in caso di separazione
come comportarsi in caso di pace

SECONDE CONCLUSIONI

rifarmi una vita in caso di separazione o di pace
dove andare a vivere
eventualità di trasferirmi anche all'estero ( visto che ho lavoro )


----------



## Bruja (4 Luglio 2006)

*pianificazioni....*

La gestione di un affare, anche se di cuore, può avere molte prospettive.
Chi sia lui è ragionevole curiosità. Ma dove vada, cosa facciano etc. richiede un pedidamento diretto o indiretto, quanto e cosa possa provare come pensi di appurarlo, per telepatia indotta?  E comunque è una curiosità che non porta da nessuna parte. 

Più apprezzabile la tua voglia di affrontare l'eventuale ricostruzione del rapporto (sigh) o la separazione e la conseguente trattativa patrimoniale. In entrambi i casi, correttezza, oggettività e soprattuto niente ricatti o peggio buonismi..... non servono a nulla.

Tutto dipende da te e dal tuo reale ed effettivo sganciamento da condizioni di pressione emozionale. Sei un tipo analitico e sai valutare pro e contro, applica questa regola anche alla tua situazione matrimoniale. 
Quanto all'estero, in caso accadesse, cerca solo di essere presente con i figli, per il resto è una soluzione come un'altra.......

Buona giornata
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (10 Luglio 2006)

ho avuto altra discussione con mia moglie l'ho messa alle strette ma lei nega nega.
non riesco a capire questo atteggiamento se ha un altro perhè continuare a negare


----------



## Old Fa. (10 Luglio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> ho avuto altra discussione con mia moglie l'ho messa alle strette ma lei nega nega.
> non riesco a capire questo atteggiamento se ha un altro perhè continuare a negare


Perchè facendo in questo modo, fa sembrare che ci siano le possibilità di recuperare qualcosa.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La ricerca della verità è totalmente inutile, non la saprai mai da lei.


----------



## Non registrato (10 Luglio 2006)

e cosa devo fare non so dove sbattere la testa


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2006)

*.......che fare?*

Rassegnarti che quello che sai ora è tutto quello che saprai......
La confessione di un tradimento fatta al coniuge non tende all'assoluzione, non ha di fronte un sacerdote clemente e che ripulisce la coscienza con un atto di contrizione......... Chi tradisce ha il/la partner che è deluso, offeso, umiliato e sorpreso sgradevolmente, quindi se confessa è solo per contenere i danni.  Si confessa il fatto, raramente le motivazioni, i particolari, le sensazioni intime etc.....
Ho qualche amica che tradisce ed ha tradito.............e sò per certo che confessano il 20% per renderlo accettabile e non troppo disastroso. Spesso recidivano e se ne infischiano bellamente continuando, dopo confessione e atto di pentimento, a frequentare il loro amante tranquille e serene.  A queste signore spesso dico che non contemplano l'incognita, grande livella equitativa, ma loro imperterrite..... finchè vengono scoperte e devono darsi una registrata se il marito è generoso chiudere davvero e darsi pace, diversamente separarsi e vivere neòlla solita condizionio in cui, stranamente si diventa meno appetibile come compagne e più come avventura estemporanea!!!
Rifletterei su questa scontata conclusione.
E' evidente che la signora in questione non ha le idee chiare e spera ancora di giocare con un mazzo truccato. Temo che la disperazione sia la peggiore delle soluzioni che si possano scegliere. Non devi dire non sò dove sbattere la testa: devi autoconvincerti che LEI, presto non saprà che pesci pigliare. Mi spiace doverti dare un suggerimento scontato ma leggiti Machiavelli dove dice che si vince più per dissimulazione che per forze in campo ...... lei fa il comodo suo, isolala!  Sia lei a cercarti per i bisogni pratici, sia lei a mettersi in condizioni di avere sempre a chiedere.  Tu non farai mancare nulla ma, deve cercarlo, deve avere il pensiero di sapere dove e con chi sei.
E' cosa lenta e certosina, ma ai serpenti non si deve nè accecarli (sono quasi ciechi), nè cercare di prenderli, è inutile, basta cambiargli la condizione ambientale...... per loro sono gli odori (che percepiscono con la lingua bifida) per lei le sue abitudini-certezze.
Santo cielo la conosci o no?  Sai bene cosa la disturbi e cosa la contrari........... ha interesse solo al denaro, non mandarlo a mezzo banca, non fare missive, vai tu a daglielo a mano in euro di piccolo taglio.  Prova a pensare cosa sia possibile fare per demolire la sua sicumera e la sua strafottenza.  Vai a prendere le cose dei figli con loro, e se c'è lei chi se ne frega!!!  Insopmma toglile la sua certezza di fare la bella vita a tue spese. 
Non deve credere di poter fare la mantenuta agevolmente mentre ti ha scaricato.
Mi fermo perchè forse sto esagerando, ma una cosa è certa, quando un uomo è tradito è molto più inerme di una donna perchè, alla fine, la donna sa bene cosa faccia male all'uomo, mentre l'uomo è abbastanza spiazzato.
No è una regola assoluta ma la percentuale in quel senso è piuttosto alta.
La testa,  e mi pare che la tua sia anche apprezzabile, usala per fare contromosse, non per sbatterla da nessuna parte.  Lei ti conosce bene e si aspetta esattamente questo per destabilizzarti.
Auguroni
Bruja


----------



## Old fianese (13 Luglio 2006)

HELP HELP HELP
nega nega nega che faccio


----------



## Non registrato (13 Luglio 2006)

Non so se ti faccia bene leggere questo forum, ti sei fatto prendere la mano, cerca di ricomporti, così finisci per rimanere in balia degli eventi.
I consigli, che francamente comincierei a lesinare, visto che il nostro amico mi sembra piuttosto sconvolto, non vanno presi per oro colato.
Cerca prima di tutto di tranquillizzarti, trovare un po di pace interiore, la botta è grossa ma non devi farti travolgere.
Prova a darti e darle 48 ore di tregua, contieni le tue reazioni, conta fino a 100 prima di parlare di sta cosa con lei.
Mostrarti calmo aiuterà e faciliterà il tutto.
Almeno spero.


----------



## Non registrato (21 Luglio 2006)

X caso ho letto la storia di fianese ,  scusa se mi permetto ma xkè le fai godere la vita mentre tu stai soffrendo? 
Se una persona non ti ama Mollala, e fagliela pagare, a me non sembra normale che lei deve godersi la vita a tuo carico.


----------



## Non registrato (21 Luglio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> X caso ho letto la storia di fianese ,  scusa se mi permetto ma xkè le fai godere la vita mentre tu stai soffrendo?
> Se una persona non ti ama Mollala, e fagliela pagare, a me non sembra normale che lei deve godersi la vita a tuo carico.




ascolta........
un consiglio spassionato.....
per capire se tua moglie ti tradisce non c'e' bisogno di tanti indugi sul come e sul perche' se e' stato bravo quello che se la tromba o che altro si tratta solo ed esclusivamente di egoismo personale di volersi trombare un qualcun'altro che la fa' bagnare solo all'idea di farselo sbattere dentro.......
per cui l'imperativo e' lasciala immediatamente senza soldi senza figli e' senza un tetto vedrai che l'amore che profonde l'altro svanira' non appena lei invece del menbro le cerca aiuto perche' non sa' piu' come fare........

fagliela pagare immediatamente a questa puttana ;-)

tagliale i viveri ;-)
non aspettare domani


----------



## Non registrato (21 Luglio 2006)

dimenticavo se l'altro fa' l'operaio tu pensi che nella remota possibilita' lei vada a convivere con lui che si metta a casa a pelare patate??????


lasciala a secco prima possibile 
tornera' in ginocchio da te ;-)


----------



## Non registrato (21 Luglio 2006)

starai bene solo se le farai passare quello che stai passando tu solo cosi' starai bene un giorno........


----------



## Non registrato (21 Luglio 2006)

La mia Ex mi tradiva con mio cugino...............
indovinate chi mi sono trombato io per fargliela pagare??????????????????
la sua beneamata sorellina......................;-)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
vi posso assicurare che l'ho fatta soffrire come una cagna
questi sono i piaceri della vita.............


----------



## Non registrato (21 Luglio 2006)

chiudo con quest'ultimo post......
pensa che la persona che hai accanto non e' piu' quella che hai conosciuto una volta e che una volta che se ne' andata a trombare con un'altro il bicchiere si e' rotto ed anche se cerchi di incollarlo con il superattak sempre rotto sara'.........


----------



## Bruja (21 Luglio 2006)

*non registrato*

Immagino quello che hai passato e capisco che questo ti abbia incattivito e reso voglioso di rendere la pariglia, ma permettimi di dirti una cosa, che vorrei tenesse presente anche fianese: la vendetta a caldo lascia soddisfatta solo la parte superficiale del nostro orgoglio ferito.
Non crederai probabilmente alle mie parole, ma ti posso assicurare che la più serena ed efficace delle vendette è l'indifferenza, la totale e sovrana indifferenza, perchè è la sola via per non dare soddisfazione all'altro/a che non capirà perchè non si soffre a causa delle sue azioni.
Anzi, se vuoi è ancora più sottile la cosa, perchè permette di mettere in atto proprio quello che dici: fare i propri interessi, infischiarsene delle paturnie e delle miserie di chi tradisce e, cosa che non guasta, togliergli/le quel quotidiano "noioso" che rende tanto ambito il trasgredire.   Quando si è "per stracci", morali e materiali, è molto meno piacevole fare i fringuelli....... credimi !!!
E soprattutto credi ad una cosa, uomini e donne non sono tutti/e eguali, ci sono vari gradi di "turpitudine" morale, ma spesso a renderli particolarmente maligni è proprio la sofferenza che provocano perchè li mette a confronto con la propria coscienza, ed anche il troppo reagire perchè permette loro di valutare il potere di sofferenza che possono infliggere.....  insomma l'indifferenza li disarma perchè devono fare i conti con quel quadro affettivo e dipendente che loro credevano assodato!
C'è una terza arma, che però va usata con molta sottiliezza e con capacità tattica; è il ridicolo.  Non puoi immaginare come il ridicolo possa sgonfiare la iattanza di certe persone che credono di essere astute e di avere il pallino in mano. 
Magari di quali siano le strategie per ridicolizzare certi/e furbacchioni ne parleremo con calma. 
Come ben saprai il ridicolo ha messo a dura prova re, capi di stato e grandi personaggi, figurati dei traditorelli d'accatto.
Cordialità 
Bruja

p.s. - Se ci rifletti bene il buono, anche se molto reattivo, sei tu.... io preferisco muovermi come i crotali, e non uso neppure i sonagli


----------



## Non registrato (21 Luglio 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Immagino quello che hai passato e capisco che questo ti abbia incattivito e reso voglioso di rendere la pariglia, ma permettimi di dirti una cosa, che vorrei tenesse presente anche fianese: la vendetta a caldo lascia soddisfatta solo la parte superficiale del nostro orgoglio ferito.
> Non crederai probabilmente alle mie parole, ma ti posso assicurare che la più serena ed efficace delle vendette è l'indifferenza, la totale e sovrana indifferenza, perchè è la sola via per non dare soddisfazione all'altro/a che non capirà perchè non si soffre a causa delle sue azioni.
> Anzi, se vuoi è ancora più sottile la cosa, perchè permette di mettere in atto proprio quello che dici: fare i propri interessi, infischiarsene delle paturnie e delle miserie di chi tradisce e, cosa che non guasta, togliergli/le quel quotidiano "noioso" che rende tanto ambito il trasgredire.   Quando si è "per stracci", morali e materiali, è molto meno piacevole fare i fringuelli....... credimi !!!
> E soprattutto credi ad una cosa, uomini e donne non sono tutti/e eguali, ci sono vari gradi di "turpitudine" morale, ma spesso a renderli particolarmente maligni è proprio la sofferenza che provocano perchè li mette a confronto con la propria coscienza, ed anche il troppo reagire perchè permette loro di valutare il potere di sofferenza che possono infliggere.....  insomma l'indifferenza li disarma perchè devono fare i conti con quel quadro affettivo e dipendente che loro credevano assodato!
> ...


Io sono Siciliano......
E qui le donne sanno bene a cosa vanno incontro tradendo,noi in Sicilia raramente perdoniamo,io ad esempio non ammetto il perdono assolutamente perche' il fatto stesso di tradire quando io ti soddisfo pienamente a letto ti tratto come una regina non lo riesco a metabolizzare per cui si tratta di semplice e puro egoismo di soddisfare le proprie voglie...............
a me credetemi tengo al rispetto per la persona con cui sto' e se penso di non poter continuare preferisco con il tempo senza farla soffrire a farle capire che la cosa non puo' continuare,ma mai mi sognerei di farmi l'amante oppure una storia in parallelo in quanto sia la cosa piu' vomitevole che uno possa fare........
quando ero con questa ragazza ho avuto varie occasioni di tradirla,ma siccome il tradimento non rientra nel mio stile di vita sentendomi male io in prima persona a farlo......................................!!!!!!
continuavo con i paraocchi come i cavalli,quando un bel giorno al mio rientro da un corso di formazione a milano scopro all'aeroporto mentre mi baciava sulle labbra che qualcosa era cambiato,lei per strada alle mie insistenti domande su cosa ci fosse si giustificava che aveva continui mal di testa,quando un bel giorno arrivato in paese seppi tutta la situazione......
la mia reazione????????
pacata??????
tranquilla??????
mi sono limitato solamente ad uno schiaffo a 250 Km/h...........!!!!!!!!
prendendola per puttana in tutto il suo quartiere..........
a seguito di cio' mi sono trombato sua sorella facendo un video dell'avvenuta consumazione per farlo vedere a lei..........!!!!!!!
sapete com'e' finita??????????
ho cancellato la videocassetta che avevo fatto con sua sorella perche' altrimenti non sarei stato diverso da lei nel giocare con i sentimenti altrui........
mi e' bastato solamente sapere che a passato esattamente cio' che ho passato io............!!!!!

P.S con la sorella sono tutt'ora felicente fidanzato ed innamorato non avendola potuta lasciare dal momento in cui mi disse che lo facevo solamente per fare soffrire sua sorella.....................!!!!!
inizialmente fu cosi'........
dal momento in cui ho distrutto la videocassetta lascio guidicare voi..... ;-)
made in Sicily ;-)


----------



## Bruja (21 Luglio 2006)

*......siciliano.....*

Probabilmente la tua ex ragazza si è comportata davvero male, probabilmente la voglia di vendicarti era fortissima, e probabilmente hai pensato di non usare la cassetta poichè la sorella è diventata la tua attuale fidanzata.................e adesso che la tua ex ha sofferto, che la tua attuale ragazza è stata con te inizialmente proprio per far soffrire la sorella e che tu sei appagato, ti auguro con tutto il cuore che questo secondo fidanzamento prosegua meglio di come è iniziato.
Tu sarai siciliano, ed ammiro molto la tua terra e la sua gente, ma la motivazione per la quale questa tua ragazza (sorella della tua ex) si è messa con te mi lascia molto perplessa circa coerenza e la tenuta della sua scelta.  
Non credere che basti soddisfare una donna a letto e pensare di cedere ai suoi capricci per renderla felice e fedele....... ci sono molte più sfumature. 
Auguro a te ed alla tua fidanzata tutto il bene possibile, ma se devo valutare i motivi che hanno portato  alla vostra unione...... mi fermo agli auguri senza ulteriori commenti.
Cordialità
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (21 Luglio 2006)

dimenticavo il mio ennesimo consiglio al nostro compagno di sventura...........!!!!
anche se  nella mia storia si tratta di un semplice fidanzamento non ufficiale e da 6 mesi senza figli e vincoli burocratici  piu' importanti..........
la cosa fondamentale e' che viene a mancare il piu' grande rispetto per l'altra persona con cui si instaura un rapporto e cosa ancora piu' grave quando si e' sposati e' ancora peggio quando ci sono i figli.....................
per cui se una puttana del genere riesce a buttarsi tutto cio' alle spalle.........
fatela soffrire come una cagna.......................


per cui caro amico anche se tu non riesci a fare nulla a questa sgualdrina per colpa del tuo cuore che ancora sente un bel po' di sentimento...........

prova come ho fatto io sara' lei stessa a confessarti tutto per farti stare male e quindi non ci sara' bisogno ne' di investigatori ne' di farla scialacquare ancora con i tuoi soldi per capire cio' che realmente accade e tu non vuoi accettare........

e comprensibile il volere rifiutare la realta',perche' il maschio si chiede ?????
ma cosa cazzo gli ho fatto mancare a questa troia per meritare cio???????
e visto che la troia non l'ha apprezzato cio' che avete fatto per lei,fate l'esatto contario almeno all'amante non potra' piu' dire quel coglione di mio marito e' a casa non capisce un cazzo di quello che stiamo facendo.......
dira' mio marito per la prima volta da quando l'ho conosco me l'ha messa nel culo e per giunta senza vasellina..........
vediamo se ridera' ancora.......................
per cui mettigliela senza vasellinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...............................


----------



## Non registrato (21 Luglio 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Probabilmente la tua ex ragazza si è comportata davvero male, probabilmente la voglia di vendicarti era fortissima, e probabilmente hai pensato di non usare la cassetta poichè la sorella è diventata la tua attuale fidanzata.................e adesso che la tua ex ha sofferto, che la tua attuale ragazza è stata con te inizialmente proprio per far soffrire la sorella e che tu sei appagato, ti auguro con tutto il cuore che questo secondo fidanzamento prosegua meglio di come è iniziato.
> Tu sarai siciliano, ed ammiro molto la tua terra e la sua gente, ma la motivazione per la quale questa tua ragazza (sorella della tua ex) si è messa con te mi lascia molto perplessa circa coerenza e la tenuta della sua scelta.
> Non credere che basti soddisfare una donna a letto e pensare di cedere ai suoi capricci per renderla felice e fedele....... ci sono molte più sfumature.
> Auguro a te ed alla tua fidanzata tutto il bene possibile, ma se devo valutare i motivi che hanno portato  alla vostra unione...... mi fermo agli auguri senza ulteriori commenti.
> ...




la sorella sapeva come trattavo lei,sapeva che non meritavo cio' che ho ricevuto da lei e sapeva che sua sorella non meritava una ragazzo serio e fedele come me......
lei sapeva che un ragazzo come me non l'avrebbe trovato neanche se girava tutto il mondo.......
peccato che tutto cio' lo vedeva la mia attuale ragazza e non quella di prima............
se volete saperlo la mia attuale ragazza non approvava il tradimento della sorella avendole giurato che non l'avrebbe piu' stimata come sorella se faceva una cosa simile a me e quando a saputo che lei era andata a letto con mio cugino non le rivolgeva piu' la parola..................
se non e' amore questo........................................
gli ha gridato puttana di fronte a suo padre e a sua madre quando a saputo cio' che aveva fatto ed io ero ancora a milano ignaro di tutto.............
che pensate che un simile fiore di ragazza si merita cio che volevo fare in precedenza?????????
e allora si che non ci sarebbe piu' mondo..................


----------



## Bruja (21 Luglio 2006)

*non registrato*

Decisamente molto encomiabile questa ragazza che difende a spada tratta il fidanzato della sorella, che la rimprovera in famiglia e che la mette di fronte alle proprie responsabilità.............. tutto questo perchè tu sei un ragazzo d'oro, pieno di attenzioni e premure, e lei non poteva credere che la sorella non valutasse la fortuna che aveva avuto trattandoti in quella maniera. (Diciamo che qualche parolaccia in meno non avrebbe guastato nella bocca di una signorina per bene).
Ma certamente lei avrà pensato perchè questa fortuna sia capitata alla sorella e non a lei che avrebbe saputo apprezzare le tue qualità e le tue doti.
Fortunatamente vi ha posto rimedio.
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (22 Luglio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Io sono Siciliano......
> E qui le donne sanno bene a cosa vanno incontro tradendo,noi in Sicilia raramente perdoniamo,io ad esempio non ammetto il perdono assolutamente perche' il fatto stesso di tradire quando io ti soddisfo pienamente a letto ti tratto come una regina non lo riesco a metabolizzare per cui si tratta di semplice e puro egoismo di soddisfare le proprie voglie...............
> a me credetemi tengo al rispetto per la persona con cui sto' e se penso di non poter continuare preferisco con il tempo senza farla soffrire a farle capire che la cosa non puo' continuare,ma mai mi sognerei di farmi l'amante oppure una storia in parallelo in quanto sia la cosa piu' vomitevole che uno possa fare........
> quando ero con questa ragazza ho avuto varie occasioni di tradirla,ma siccome il tradimento non rientra nel mio stile di vita sentendomi male io in prima persona a farlo......................................!!!!!!
> ...


Vorrei tanto sapere se la tua ex fidanzata sapendo del tradimento ti ha 1) schiaffeggiato 2)sputtanato in pubblico...Perche' in Sicilia forse sapete cosa fare alle donne che tradiscono ma per voi maschietti va tutto liscio...l'uomo cacciatore vero...Siamo nel 2006 sottospecie di primate con pollice opponibile...non capisco come un qualunque essere umano possa starti vicino...specie la sorella della tua ex...mi pare di capire abbiate grossi valori familiari di base....
Buon proseguimento
Katia made in Italy


----------



## Non registrato (22 Luglio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> dimenticavo il mio ennesimo consiglio al nostro compagno di sventura...........!!!!
> anche se  nella mia storia si tratta di un semplice fidanzamento non ufficiale e da 6 mesi senza figli e vincoli burocratici  piu' importanti..........
> la cosa fondamentale e' che viene a mancare il piu' grande rispetto per l'altra persona con cui si instaura un rapporto e cosa ancora piu' grave quando si e' sposati e' ancora peggio quando ci sono i figli.....................
> per cui se una puttana del genere riesce a buttarsi tutto cio' alle spalle.........
> ...


Sto veramente cercando di ignorare tutte le cazzate che vai dicendo...ma mi e' MOLTO DIFFICILE...tu maschio non dovresti neanche chiederti cosa e' venuto a mancare a quella puttana...da quello che scrivi e' molto chiaro...siera rotta i coglioni di fingere l'orgasmo!!!!!
buona giornata
Katia
ps: chiedo scusa a gli altri partecipanti al forum


----------



## Bruja (22 Luglio 2006)

*Katia*

Non preoccuparti, a volte le parole scappano senza volere.
Però mi domando, posto che la fidanzata (la prima) si sia comportata maluccio, non vedo come si possa giudicare in modo positivo la sorella. 
A volte essere figlia unica non è per niente negativo, ci sono sorelle che per indole sembrano uscite pari pari dalla fiaba di Cenerentola (ovviamente esclusa la protagonista)....... 
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (22 Luglio 2006)

*dalla sorella alla cognata...*

Leggendo i tuoi post "non registrato" mi sono fatta quattro risate. Immaginavo le scene dello schiaffo, tu che urlavi P....!!!! alla tua ragazza per le strade del paesello con tutto il fiato che hai per far si che tutti sentissero e la sorella....cara, dolce sorellina che aspettava da chissà quanto tempo di prendersi una rivincita e farsi il cognatino..... Credi che la Sicilia sia così? Che i siciliani mettano ancora l'Orgoglio (con la o maiuscola) maschile al primo posto? Non credo proprio, i valori sono un bagaglio individuale che pui avere nel cuore di Milano e non avere a Palermo....cosa significa oggi affermare di essere siciliano?! Comunque  non ti sei allontanato tanto da quella che hai definito "poligama" in tutti i modi volgari esistenti...potrebbe diventare la tua cara cognatina!!!

Ciao, by siciliana


----------



## Non registrato (22 Luglio 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Non preoccuparti, a volte le parole scappano senza volere.
> Però mi domando, posto che la fidanzata (la prima) si sia comportata maluccio, non vedo come si possa giudicare in modo positivo la sorella.
> A volte essere figlia unica non è per niente negativo, ci sono sorelle che per indole sembrano uscite pari pari dalla fiaba di Cenerentola (ovviamente esclusa la protagonista).......
> Bruja


Verissimo Bruja,
infatti lui e' quello che e'...ma la sorella? Chiamando puttana la poveretta di fronte al padre (che poi diciamocelo ai giorni nostri il giudizio del padre padrone lascia il tempo che trova, ma visto il contesto...)?

Che poi scusa Siciliano...chiami la sorellina fiore di ragazza ma infatti s'e' fatta filmare mentre si faceva sbattere dal cognato...a me pare una gran vacca e pure traditrice di sorelle...e stai attento caro a una che tradisce la sorella...magari sara' lei a mettertela nel di dietro, senza vasella e con la carta vetrata!!!!
...e anche se non si dovrebbe...ma quasi te lo auguro...
Katia


----------



## Non registrato (22 Luglio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Verissimo Bruja,
> infatti lui e' quello che e'...ma la sorella? Chiamando puttana la poveretta di fronte al padre (che poi diciamocelo ai giorni nostri il giudizio del padre padrone lascia il tempo che trova, ma visto il contesto...)?
> 
> Che poi scusa Siciliano...chiami la sorellina fiore di ragazza ma infatti s'e' fatta filmare mentre si faceva sbattere dal cognato...a me pare una gran vacca e pure traditrice di sorelle...e stai attento caro a una che tradisce la sorella...magari sara' lei a mettertela nel di dietro, senza vasella e con la carta vetrata!!!!
> ...



vedo che fra voi vi difendete.......
la poveretta,etc etc.
mentre accusi la sorella di essere stata con me...........
Per tua informazione la mia attuale compagna vuole cosi' bene a sua sorella che non le andava di vederla con un'altro,sapendo come sono io e sapendo che mai nessun'altro l'avrebbe amata e rispettata come me..........
e visto che a lei tutto questo non andava,preferendo un'altro che a capito adesso com'e' difatti si e' lasciata anche con quello.
un cosa lodevole e che fra voi donne "cacciatrici" cosi' vi chiamero' d'ora in poi,mi sembra un modo piu' elegante per definirvi,non vi date addosso anzi..........
fosse per me riaprirei le camere a gas e farei un'unica infornata.............. ;-)
per fare un po' di pulizia va' ;-)


----------



## Bruja (22 Luglio 2006)

*Trinacria....*

Una perla di ragazza così è degna di un galantuomo come te.......... avete qualità assolutamente compatibili; come dicevano i latini: similia....... etc. etc.
Lunga e felice vita ad entrambi, certa come sono che fra ofidi dovrebbe esserci un presumibile scarso tasso di nocività.
Bruja

p.s. - Non farei tanto sarcasmo sulle donne; in fondo a ben vedere come DNA noi abbiamo una vostra costola mentre voi avete una manciata di terra e uno sputo, è vero che era lo sputo di Dio, ma insomma, geneticamente saremmo sempre un' evoluzione migliorativa. (Il buon Darwin mi scuserà la licenza!!)
E tenendo comunque presente che anche le donne hanno ovviamente dei difetti, e che tu ce ne hai descritto un intero campionario, se proprio devi fare pulizia, sai da dove iniziare, e ti basta restare in ambito domestico per ora!!!


----------



## MariLea (22 Luglio 2006)

*senti siciliano*

Io sono siciliana e nemmeno giovane, ma i tuoi discorsi mi hanno fatto sorridere quando ho iniziato a leggere... per poi irritarmi nel proseguio...
Ti pregherei di attribuire idee e comportamenti vari a te stesso e non all'appartenenza ad una regione. 
Cerca di fare un pò di pulizia nella tua testa, ne hai davvero bisogno credimi.


----------



## Non registrato (22 Luglio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> vedo che fra voi vi difendete.......
> la poveretta,etc etc.
> mentre accusi la sorella di essere stata con me...........
> Per tua informazione la mia attuale compagna vuole cosi' bene a sua sorella che non le andava di vederla con un'altro,sapendo come sono io e sapendo che mai nessun'altro l'avrebbe amata e rispettata come me..........
> ...


Non so cosa tu voglia infornare in una camera a gas (hahaha)...ma vedo che sforni cazzate comunque...
Per quanto riguarda la tua attuale compagna, nell'attesa che venga fatta santa, dovrebbe imparare a farsi i cazzi suoi visto che non ha il potere di decidere chi fara' o meno felice sua sorella...
Poi, onestamente non approvo il tradimento, ma non per questo giudico chi tradisce...e onestamente dubito che tu possa amare...quello che ti ha infastidito e' il tuo orgoglio di maschio ferito...
Comunque nel caso in cui non te ne fossi accorto siamo nel 2006, non solo noi donne possiamo cacciare ma ci hanno dato anche il diritto di voto e quello all'istruzione...immagino debba essere stato un duro colpo per te...
Comunque grazie a dio, come dici tu, bisognerebbe girare tutto il mondo per trovare un altro esemplare come te...fortunata la tua lei che non e' duvuta andare molto lontano...
Katia
ps: ma se anche questa ti tradisce che fai, ti scopi la madre?


----------



## Non registrato (22 Luglio 2006)

*perdono*

Ciao a tutti,
Mi scuso ancora per il mio linguaggio a dir poco scurrile...ma per una migliore ricezione credo sia quasi dovuto.
Katia


----------



## MariLea (22 Luglio 2006)

*giusto Katia...*

quanno ce vò ce vò !!!


----------



## Non registrato (22 Luglio 2006)

grazie x tutti i complimenti.........
pero' credo che maschi come me che credono in certi valori ne siamo rimasti davvero in pochi.........
quello che voglio mettere in evidenza e' che voi donne del 2006 oltre alla parita' e' ad emulare lavori prettamente maschili,adesso volete fare propriamente i maschi corteggiando ed attraendo le vostre prede,comportamento da 2000 anni a questa parte prettamente maschile...............
bhe' questa piu' che parita' e' un comportamento prettamente da cagna in calore che alza la coscia x strada ehhhhhhh.........................
perche' una donna che frequenta molti uomini ha un nome specifico e cioe' "Puttana" e' il maschio invece "Casanova"
ve lo siete mai chiesto?????????????????????


----------



## Bruja (22 Luglio 2006)

*Casanova...*

Credo sia meglio concludere questa discussione.
Tu hai le tue opinioni e noi le nostre, e soprattutto, tu parti da presupposti aggressivi mentre noi volevamo solo cercare di capire, ed ora abbiamo un quadro ampio della situazione.
Comunque probabilmente non hai tutti i torti neppure tu, non è colpa tua se ti sono capitate donne di un certo genere.  Scusa se mi permetto, ma la descrizione poco edificante che dai delle donne nel tuo ultimo post, si attaglia perfettamente sia alla tua prima fidanzata, che alla sorella...... prova a rifletterci con calma!
Sta a te decidere cosa farti bastare in tema di relazioni amorose.
Auguri
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (22 Luglio 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Credo sia meglio concludere questa discussione.
> Tu hai le tue opinioni e noi le nostre, e soprattutto, tu parti da presupposti aggressivi mentre noi volevamo solo cercare di capire, ed ora abbiamo un quadro ampio della situazione.
> Comunque probabilmente non hai tutti i torti neppure tu, non è colpa tua se ti sono capitate donne di un certo genere.  Scusa se mi permetto, ma la descrizione poco edificante che dai delle donne nel tuo ultimo post, si attaglia perfettamente sia alla tua prima fidanzata, che alla sorella...... prova a rifletterci con calma!
> Sta a te decidere cosa farti bastare in tema di relazioni amorose.
> ...


quello che voglio sottolineare e che io da maschio tengo a bada certi istinti che a volte mi ritrovo a dover spegnere con l'estintore...........!!!!!!
perche' sottolineo tengo a certi valori,alla fiducia reciproca in una relazione e soprattutto a poter nauseare di ti amo e ti voglio bene quotidianamente la persona cui tengo nel mio cuore,nel momento in cui tradirei questi valori per me fondamentali non vedo la differenza tra me e' un cane che alza la coscia e fa' i suoi porci comodi dove e con chi  gli pare..........
insomma ribadisco,la natura del maschio anche se voi non potete facilmente comprenderla e notevolmente diversa dalla vostra,la natura ci ha fatto diversi e con diverse esigenze,noi purtroppo resistiamo molto meno facilmente di una donna agli istinti sessuali infatti al mondo siete molto di piu' le donne per questo motivo,per avere maggiori chance noi.................
comunque resta il fatto che io credevo di potere trascorrere la mia vita solo con una donna e possibilmente per sempre,vedo che questo mio sogno non si puo' realizzare grazie alla vostra metamorfosi che da donne di casa diventante donne d'affari e automaticamente anche di letto.........
vedro' di adeguarmi ;-)


----------



## Non registrato (22 Luglio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> quello che voglio sottolineare e che io da maschio tengo a bada certi istinti che a volte mi ritrovo a dover spegnere con l'estintore...........!!!!!!
> perche' sottolineo tengo a certi valori,alla fiducia reciproca in una relazione e soprattutto a poter nauseare di ti amo e ti voglio bene quotidianamente la persona cui tengo nel mio cuore,nel momento in cui tradirei questi valori per me fondamentali non vedo la differenza tra me e' un cane che alza la coscia e fa' i suoi porci comodi dove e con chi  gli pare..........
> insomma ribadisco,la natura del maschio anche se voi non potete facilmente comprenderla e notevolmente diversa dalla vostra,la natura ci ha fatto diversi e con diverse esigenze,noi purtroppo resistiamo molto meno facilmente di una donna agli istinti sessuali infatti al mondo siete molto di piu' le donne per questo motivo,per avere maggiori chance noi.................
> comunque resta il fatto che io credevo di potere trascorrere la mia vita solo con una donna e possibilmente per sempre,vedo che questo mio sogno non si puo' realizzare grazie alla vostra metamorfosi che da donne di casa diventante donne d'affari e automaticamente anche di letto.........
> vedro' di adeguarmi ;-)


Sai che, ti stavo per rispondere adeguatamente...ma poi ho deciso di lasciar perdere...sei un poveraccio ignorante e frustrato, attaccato agli ideali di una societa' fallita trent' anni fa...onestamente non abbiamo niente da spartire.
Auguri a te e alla tua signora
Katia


----------



## Non registrato (22 Luglio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> grazie x tutti i complimenti.........
> pero' credo che maschi come me che credono in certi valori ne siamo rimasti davvero in pochi.........
> quello che voglio mettere in evidenza e' che voi donne del 2006 oltre alla parita' e' ad emulare lavori prettamente maschili,adesso volete fare propriamente i maschi corteggiando ed attraendo le vostre prede,comportamento da 2000 anni a questa parte prettamente maschile...............
> bhe' questa piu' che parita' e' un comportamento prettamente da cagna in calore che alza la coscia x strada ehhhhhhh.........................
> ...


la coscia per pisciare la alzano solo i cani maschi...puttana non e' una donna che va a letto con molti uomini caro..lo e' chi professa e si fa pagare...e al tuo posto prima di nominarlo dovresti conoscerne la storia di Casanova
katia


----------



## Bruja (22 Luglio 2006)

*sii obiettivo...*

Le persone sono esattamente come vogliono essere; ce ne sono di corrette e affidabili e ce ne sono altre infingarde ed interessate..... ma questo vale sotto tutti i cieli e nonostante i sessi.
Tu hai una strana convinzione, che non possano esserci donne affidabili, perbene e innamorate, quindi fedeli, solo perchè ti è capitato un episodio riprovevole..... con un aggiustamento finale che definire ineccepibile è molto fantasioso!
Insomma, mi spiace che tu sia stato tradito e forse non lo meritavi, mi spiace anche che come cappello al tuo tradimento tu abbia preso una persona che secondo molti pareri che hai sentito, non è certo esemplare come comportamento. Tu sei fossilizzatto sul fatto che le donne sono poco di buono in generale............. se hai questa opinione fanne senza e lascia anche la tua "samaritana" morale e sessuale che ti ha consolato! O pensi che lei sia diversa da tutte le altre?  Beh...  fidati, il cattivo parere che hai delle donne, dopo la tua descrizione, tenderei ad averlo anch'io, se non usassi più la testa che l'istinto.
Le tue ragioni e le tue rimostranze hai diritto di esternarle, ma non puoi pretendere che non ci si  sia fatti un'opinione pessima sia di chi ti ha tradito che di chi, poi, in modo apparentemente ambiguo ti abbia consolato!
Accetta che al mondo non si è allineati alle opinioni altrui; non per nulla mi pare che altri del forum, e di sesso maschile, non abbiamo apprezzato la situazione che hai descritto. Fino al tradimento si era con te..... se ci si è ritirati a riflettere dopo le tue ulteriori confidenze un motivo ci sarà...... o sono "puttane mentali" anche gli uomini?
Tu regolati come credi e pensa ciò che vuoi, ma poichè a noi nulla viene in tasca, prova a rileggerti con calma tutti i post e pensa che tu vedi tutto con gli occhi inferociti del tradito e poi ti metti una bella fetta di prosciutto sugli occhi con chi ti ha consolato..... Stai attento perchè passare dall'altra parte della barricata, in amore, è un attimo!
Aspetta e dai tempo al tempo e vediamo se la sorellina sarà degna di tanto onore e ti sarà grata e fedele o se si è levata lo sfizio per fare un dispetto alla sorella.
Non sono una ragazzina ed ho una certa esperienza di vita, e proprio per questo cerco di essere sempre molto disponibile alla comprensione, ma posso anche assicurarti che per capire i ragionamenti di una donna, niente è meglio di un'altra donna...... quindi per concludere, io una persona come quella che tanto difendi, sinceramente, non la vorrei come amica, sarebbe stressante perchè dovrei sempre stare attenta a pararmi le spalle!!!!
Ma sono certa che tu non avrai questo problema, tu grazie al cielo non hai dubbi.
Bruja
Bruja


----------



## MariLea (22 Luglio 2006)

*cucì!*

ti porgo la mano in segno di pace, mettiamo via insulti ed aggressività dai!
Leggi con calma quello che ti ha scritto Bruja e riflettici con un pò di umiltà, è un'analisi chiara, serena e disinteressata la sua, se l'accetti non può che farti del bene. 
Auguri Lea


----------



## Non registrato (23 Luglio 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Le persone sono esattamente come vogliono essere; ce ne sono di corrette e affidabili e ce ne sono altre infingarde ed interessate..... ma questo vale sotto tutti i cieli e nonostante i sessi.
> Tu hai una strana convinzione, che non possano esserci donne affidabili, perbene e innamorate, quindi fedeli, solo perchè ti è capitato un episodio riprovevole..... con un aggiustamento finale che definire ineccepibile è molto fantasioso!
> Insomma, mi spiace che tu sia stato tradito e forse non lo meritavi, mi spiace anche che come cappello al tuo tradimento tu abbia preso una persona che secondo molti pareri che hai sentito, non è certo esemplare come comportamento. Tu sei fossilizzatto sul fatto che le donne sono poco di buono in generale............. se hai questa opinione fanne senza e lascia anche la tua "samaritana" morale e sessuale che ti ha consolato! O pensi che lei sia diversa da tutte le altre?  Beh...  fidati, il cattivo parere che hai delle donne, dopo la tua descrizione, tenderei ad averlo anch'io, se non usassi più la testa che l'istinto.
> Le tue ragioni e le tue rimostranze hai diritto di esternarle, ma non puoi pretendere che non ci si  sia fatti un'opinione pessima sia di chi ti ha tradito che di chi, poi, in modo apparentemente ambiguo ti abbia consolato!
> ...



In pratica tu replichi il fatto che la mia attuale ragazza stia con me per fare soffrire la sorella.................!!!!!!
sbagli.........
sta' con me perche' pensa che un ragazzo simile a me la sorella non l'avrebbe mai avuto e come l'ho resa felice io,non c'era mai stata nella sua vita,solo che in due mesi di assenza da parte mia per motivi di lavoro la puttanella aveva dimenticato tutto ed ha pensato bene di porvi rimedio..........
comunque il nocciolo della questione e' se basta cosi' poco e per cosi' poco tempo non vedersi per dimenticare tutto,figuriamoci se uno ci si sposa e toccando le @@ dovessi restare infermo o comunque non potrei continuare le mie stesse attivita' di prima...........
mi ritroverei dopo 1 mese con un bel paio di corna tipo cervo e dopo due con lei che mi viene a dire che non puo' continuore piu' con me...........
comunque per ritornare al discorso di prima la mia attuale ragazza le chiese quasi implorandola di non tradirmi perche' le avevo dato spremute di cuore come dice la famosa canzone trattala male,cosi' vi deve trattare un'uomo per essere rispettato,non vi deve amare perche' amandovi troppo vi da' quasi fastidio,invece quando un'uomo s'incazza di brutto tornate come agnellini,una volta ad una ragazza alle superiori la conquistai proprio dandole uno schiaffo a 250 km/h perche' lei mi prendeva in giro con le sue amiche a seguito dei miei corteggiamenti.....
dal giorno che le diedi quello schiaffo s'innamoro' di me..........................
la donna e' la perversione fatta persona,non c'e' dubbio...................
io mi ricordo che mia nonna tagliava pure le unghie a mio nonno e se potete pensare che non e' giusto trattarla cosi' una donna,almeno quando e' morto a pianto per un mese di fila........
riflettete su questo.............


----------



## Non registrato (23 Luglio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> In pratica tu replichi il fatto che la mia attuale ragazza stia con me per fare soffrire la sorella.................!!!!!!
> sbagli.........
> sta' con me perche' pensa che un ragazzo simile a me la sorella non l'avrebbe mai avuto e come l'ho resa felice io,non c'era mai stata nella sua vita,solo che in due mesi di assenza da parte mia per motivi di lavoro la puttanella aveva dimenticato tutto ed ha pensato bene di porvi rimedio..........
> comunque il nocciolo della questione e' se basta cosi' poco e per cosi' poco tempo non vedersi per dimenticare tutto,figuriamoci se uno ci si sposa e toccando le @@ dovessi restare infermo o comunque non potrei continuare le mie stesse attivita' di prima...........
> ...


Se la tua ex fosse stata pienamente soddisfatta e felice con te non ti avrebbe tradito...ma tu sei cosi' pieno di merda da preferire credere che siamo noi donne perverse...
katia


----------



## Non registrato (23 Luglio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Se la tua ex fosse stata pienamente soddisfatta e felice con te non ti avrebbe tradito...ma tu sei cosi' pieno di merda da preferire credere che siamo noi donne perverse...
> katia


sicuramente dal tuo modo di parlare anche tu sei una mignottella,diciamo che ho un sesto senso ;-)


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Luglio 2006)

*ma finiscila..*

Ho cercato di non rispondere per un pò ma vedendo quanto sei gretto, ignorante, retrogado, bestia (senza offesa per le bestie eh!) non ce l'ho più fatta!

Uno che parla ancora di corna nel 2006, di "macho", che prende a botte le donne e dice che è così che si fa... fai schifo, ominide!

La tua ex ti ha tradito alla prima occasione perchè ha cercato un Uomo, con la U maiuscola, che la potesse rispettare e trattare da essere umano, da persona, non come una "cosa propria", come il cagnolino ammaestrato, che quando ti va porti a passeggio per far vedere come sei stato bravo a insegnargli a dare la zampina!
E credo abbia fatto proprio bene!
E concordo con chi ha detto che anche l'attuale ragazza, passata la voglia di farsi il cognatino, appena capirà bene che bel pezzo di...masculo tu sia, non potrà che o lasciarti o cercarsi un amante (vista la sua natura, opterei per la seconda!)
Scendi dalle madonie o dall'albero e benvenuto nella civiltà!
E civiltà non significa un mondo pieno di puttane e di traditori, ma di gente che riesce a convivere con le proprie debolezze (ahhh, già scordavo, tu sei un vero masculo tutto d'un pezzo, niente debolezze!!) e prova ad affrontarle e non per far vedere al paesello che lui/lei è un brav'uomo ma per alzarsi la mattina e guardarsi allo specchio con serenità.

Buona evoluzione, se ne sarai capace, orango!


----------



## Old auberose (23 Luglio 2006)

Vorrei aggiungere una cosa anche io al ''masculo''.....
gli uomini ''duri'' come te passano la vita ad essere dei gran cornuti!!

ahhhh non dico che tu lo sia, ma in generale è così, e prima che lo dica tu,
te lo dico già io: sono una mignotta


----------



## Non registrato (24 Luglio 2006)

*auberose*



			
				auberose ha detto:
			
		

> Vorrei aggiungere una cosa anche io al ''masculo''.....
> gli uomini ''duri'' come te passano la vita ad essere dei gran cornuti!!
> 
> ahhhh non dico che tu lo sia, ma in generale è così, e prima che lo dica tu,
> te lo dico già io: sono una mignotta



Ti credo sulla parola.


----------



## Non registrato (24 Luglio 2006)

*mah...*

ma perchè fate il suo gioco???
lo fate divertire abboccando alla sua palese provocazione.

saluti,

lettrice


----------



## Non registrato (24 Luglio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> sicuramente dal tuo modo di parlare anche tu sei una mignottella,diciamo che ho un sesto senso ;-)


Caro mi puoi chiamare come meglio credi...la cosa non mi tocca...sono una donna falicemente e fedelmente sposata con un uomo che credo ricambi ( nessuno e' certo al 100% )...ma non fa differenza uomini come te mi chiamerebbero mignotta comunque o puttana in carriera (ebbene si, mi e' stato detto anche questo... alla mie spalle chiaramente)....per fortuna non tutti gli uomini sono cosi', non si fa di tutta l'erba un fascio...
Se la tua ex ti ha tradito mi dispiace onestamente, ma non per questo e' una puttana e tantomeno tutte le donne lo sono di conseguenza...tra l'altro le tue idee sono completamente arbitrarie: la tua ex e' una puttana perche' e' andata a letto con tuo cugino, ma la sorella e' una santa perche e' venuta a letto con te e facendosi anche filmare...
Onestamente per quanto mignotta io possa essere ci penserei molto prima di farmi filmare...quella e' roba da professioniste non da angeli di casa.
Comunque contento tu contenti tutti...vuoi fare l'uomo tutto d'un pezzo che non si piega...liberissimo...ma attento che se non ti pieghi ti spezzi.

Ad ogni modo sono solo parole sprecate per te.
Buon proseguimento
Katia


----------



## Non registrato (24 Luglio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Caro mi puoi chiamare come meglio credi...la cosa non mi tocca...sono una donna falicemente e fedelmente sposata con un uomo che credo ricambi ( nessuno e' certo al 100% )...ma non fa differenza uomini come te mi chiamerebbero mignotta comunque o puttana in carriera (ebbene si, mi e' stato detto anche questo... alla mie spalle chiaramente)....per fortuna non tutti gli uomini sono cosi', non si fa di tutta l'erba un fascio...
> Se la tua ex ti ha tradito mi dispiace onestamente, ma non per questo e' una puttana e tantomeno tutte le donne lo sono di conseguenza...tra l'altro le tue idee sono completamente arbitrarie: la tua ex e' una puttana perche' e' andata a letto con tuo cugino, ma la sorella e' una santa perche e' venuta a letto con te e facendosi anche filmare...
> Onestamente per quanto mignotta io possa essere ci penserei molto prima di farmi filmare...quella e' roba da professioniste non da angeli di casa.
> Comunque contento tu contenti tutti...vuoi fare l'uomo tutto d'un pezzo che non si piega...liberissimo...ma attento che se non ti pieghi ti spezzi.
> ...




voglio puntualizzare che l'ho filmata di nascosto.....
senza la sua autirizzazione altrimenti senno' mi guarderei bene dal fidanzarmi con un soggetto del genere,anzi se lo sapesse lei penso gia' mi avrebbe pure lasciato......
Comunque il succo e' che ognuno oggi come oggi si' fa i propri porci comodi della serie ogni lasciata e' persa,pero' la cosa che mi fa' piu' schifo e' che a farlo maggiormente sono le donne,la donna in teoria ma non in pratica dovrebbe essere quella piu' resistente a questo tipo di impulsi.......................
invece penso proprio che la cosa si sia capovolta ritrovandoci con donne cacciatrici e uomini preda,sinceramente la cosa non mi piace perche' trovandomi attualmente bene con questa ragazza sono gia' all'eta' per farmi una famiglia e penso sempre se una cosa del genere mi capita in un fidanzamento breve la tollero fino ad un certo punto,ma se invece mi ritrovassi padre di figli e regolarmente sposato penso che la cosa sfocerebbe in un dramma..........
E non sono troglodita o bestia come qualcuno mi ha definito,semplicemente mi ritrovo con mille perplessita' ed insicuro e incerto a farmi una famiglia con le donne d'oggi che per i loro sfizi non pensano due volte a rovinare una famiglia.... intera.........


----------



## Bruja (24 Luglio 2006)

*oer tutti*

Fedifrago: Grazie per essere intervenuto anche se credo che sia tempo perso e se posso assicurarti che sul tuo pensiero non avevo dubbi

	
	
		
		
	


	





Auberose: è noto che tu sei una gnocca non una mignotta, ma credi che sappia comprendere la differenza? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lettrice: concordo, dopo questo post eviteròdi rispondere fintantochè questo campione di virilità sotto la cintura non userà la testa, per una volta quella che ha sul collo, dell'altra ci ha già dato sfoggio abbondante.....
Saluti a tutti
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Luglio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> ..........
> E non sono troglodita o bestia come qualcuno mi ha definito,semplicemente mi ritrovo con mille perplessita' ed insicuro e incerto a farmi una famiglia con le donne d'oggi che per i loro sfizi non pensano due volte a rovinare una famiglia.... intera.........


Allora inizia a rispettarle, le donne, non a considerarle solo come un "oggetto" che ti DEVE appartenere, impara a non offenderle e a non fare di tutt'un'erba un fascio.
Sai perchè, a mio parere, ti senti così insicuro e incerto? Perchè ti sei reso conto di non conoscerle, che non corrispondono allo stereotipo che hai in testa della donna realizzata solo perchè ha un uomo al fianco, a cui piace essere sottomessa e pure malmenata.
Oggi non va così, e se ci pensi un pò, dovrebbe gratificarti di poter trovare una persona e non una scimmia ammaestrata e per lo più frustrata sempre pronta ai tuoi voleri, una persona con cui confrontarti alla pari su tutto, con cui condividere delle scelte e non a cui imporre la tua retrograda visione. 
Di una così, senza una propria personalità e quindi poco stimolante, dopo un pò non sapresti che fartene, credimi.


----------



## Non registrato (24 Luglio 2006)

Fedifrago ha detto:
			
		

> Allora inizia a rispettarle, le donne, non a considerarle solo come un "oggetto" che ti DEVE appartenere, impara a non offenderle e a non fare di tutt'un'erba un fascio.
> Sai perchè, a mio parere, ti senti così insicuro e incerto? Perchè ti sei reso conto di non conoscerle, che non corrispondono allo stereotipo che hai in testa della donna realizzata solo perchè ha un uomo al fianco, a cui piace essere sottomessa e pure malmenata.
> Oggi non va così, e se ci pensi un pò, dovrebbe gratificarti di poter trovare una persona e non una scimmia ammaestrata e per lo più frustrata sempre pronta ai tuoi voleri, una persona con cui confrontarti alla pari su tutto, con cui condividere delle scelte e non a cui imporre la tua retrograda visione.
> Di una così, senza una propria personalità e quindi poco stimolante, dopo un pò non sapresti che fartene, credimi.


sono cosi' insicuro perche' penso che fra un paio d'anni saranno regolarizzati anche gli scambisti,anzi per chi non lo facesse sara' considerato uno all'antica................
uno che non capisce niente delle nuove relazioni moderne.......
bhe' sapete che vi dico,spero che non mi capitasse piu' di essere tradito,ma se cosi' dovesse essere penso che lei non avrebbe piu' occasione di ripetere tale azione con nessuno......
glie lo cucio con ago e filo ;-)
>>>>>>>>masculu>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Non registrato (24 Luglio 2006)

*al maschio siciliano*

Ma le rileggi le stronzate che scrivi?? Ti atteggi da grande uomo ma è la rabbia che ti fa sparlare, si, la rabbia dui un masculu curnutu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Baci a tutti e perdonatemi ma non se ne può più!!!!


----------



## Non registrato (24 Luglio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> voglio puntualizzare che l'ho filmata di nascosto.....
> senza la sua autirizzazione altrimenti senno' mi guarderei bene dal fidanzarmi con un soggetto del genere,anzi se lo sapesse lei penso gia' mi avrebbe pure lasciato......
> Comunque il succo e' che ognuno oggi come oggi si' fa i propri porci comodi della serie ogni lasciata e' persa,pero' la cosa che mi fa' piu' schifo e' che a farlo maggiormente sono le donne,la donna in teoria ma non in pratica dovrebbe essere quella piu' resistente a questo tipo di impulsi.......................
> invece penso proprio che la cosa si sia capovolta ritrovandoci con donne cacciatrici e uomini preda,sinceramente la cosa non mi piace perche' trovandomi attualmente bene con questa ragazza sono gia' all'eta' per farmi una famiglia e penso sempre se una cosa del genere mi capita in un fidanzamento breve la tollero fino ad un certo punto,ma se invece mi ritrovassi padre di figli e regolarmente sposato penso che la cosa sfocerebbe in un dramma..........
> E non sono troglodita o bestia come qualcuno mi ha definito,semplicemente mi ritrovo con mille perplessita' ed insicuro e incerto a farmi una famiglia con le donne d'oggi che per i loro sfizi non pensano due volte a rovinare una famiglia.... intera.........


Ok ora cominciamo anche a discutere civilmente...
Posso anche capire il tuo spiazzamento in questa rivoluzione dei ruoli, non credo neanche che tu sia l'unico, benche' il tuo pensiero sia un po' troppo estremista...
Onestamente credo che non ci sia stato chissa' quale cambiamento l'unica differenza e' che oggi il tutto avviene alla luce del sole...
In passato la sessualita' femminile era vista solo in relazione a voi maschietti, ai vostri istinti,desideri ecc...bhe' sono fesserie, infatti abbiamo gli stessi istinti e desideri e anzi ti diro' che siamo anche un po' piu' esigenti di voi...prendine atto...e non credere che in tempi passati fosse molto diverso: nel medioevo le donne non vedevano l'ora di sposarsi, perdere la verginita' per mettere le corna in sordina...mentre a voi era concesso essere infedeli apertamente e pubblicamente...
Oggi noi donne abbiamo raggiunto una ipotetica parita', questo in teoria perche' ancora viviamo in una societa' in cui noi donne anche a parita' di preparazione, lasciano piu' perplessita di un uomo..perche'? Perche rimaniamo incinta, siamo emotive ecc, ecc...Certe volte, e non parlo a nome di tutte le donne, siamo portate a icattivirci...
Per quanto riguarda il rovinare famiglie, quate donne sono in questo forum a parlare di mariti traditori buoni a nulla? Non ho letto nessun commento da parte tua a rispetto della situazione di Sunflower per esempio, non hai chiamato quell'uomo "puttano,stronzo e rovinafamiglia"...e lui merita disprezzo quanto ne merita la moglie di Fianese ( a prescindere dal fatto che credo che nessuno meriti disprezzo)...
La realta' e' che sia gli uomini che le donne hanno istinti sessuali che ti piaccia o meno.
Per quanto riguarda il discorso della tua attuale ragazza posso solo dirti quello che penso, e onestamente non mi fiderei mai di una persona cosi'...non la vorrei come amica immagina come sorella: pugnalare sangue del tuo sangue...se fossi in te dormirei con un occhio aperto...e credimi, in fatto di donne le donne ne capiscono molto piu' degli uomini!!!
Ti saluto
Katia


----------



## Non registrato (24 Luglio 2006)

donna avvisata mezza salvata..................!!!!
ago e filo.... ;-)


----------



## Non registrato (24 Luglio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> sono cosi' insicuro perche' penso che fra un paio d'anni saranno regolarizzati anche gli scambisti,anzi per chi non lo facesse sara' considerato uno all'antica................
> uno che non capisce niente delle nuove relazioni moderne.......
> bhe' sapete che vi dico,spero che non mi capitasse piu' di essere tradito,ma se cosi' dovesse essere penso che lei non avrebbe piu' occasione di ripetere tale azione con nessuno......
> glie lo cucio con ago e filo ;-)
> >>>>>>>>masculu>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Ecco vedi...stavi andondo bene ammettendo la tua confusione sui ruoli e poi esci fuori con queste cazzate...
katia


----------



## Bruja (24 Luglio 2006)

*ago e filo????*

Perbacco ....... a quando l'infibulazione??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non sò voi, ma questo giovanotto comincia a farmi tenerezza, fa e disfa come i bambini che romponi i giocattoli per vedere come sono fatti dentro ma poi pretendono che funzionino ancora.
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (24 Luglio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> donna avvisata mezza salvata..................!!!!
> ago e filo.... ;-)


uomo avvisato mezzo salvato ago e filo= carcere


----------



## Non registrato (24 Luglio 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> Perbacco ....... a quando l'infibulazione???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben detto...anche a me fa quasi tenerezza...infondo  ammette di essere confuso e di non trovarsi a suo agio in questa societa'...
Ne approfitto anche per dirti che leggo sempre i tuoi commenti e che, aderendo o meno alla tua opinione, trovo che sia sempre fonte di riflessione e confronto.
Con rispetto
Katia


----------



## Non registrato (24 Luglio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Ben detto...anche a me fa quasi tenerezza...infondo  ammette di essere confuso e di non trovarsi a suo agio in questa societa'...
> Ne approfitto anche per dirti che leggo sempre i tuoi commenti e che, aderendo o meno alla tua opinione, trovo che sia sempre fonte di riflessione e confronto.
> Con rispetto
> Katia




ago e filo ;-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Bruja (24 Luglio 2006)

*non registrato*

Sul filo non discuto ma quanto all'ago....... non è che sei un cammello? Se così fosse abbandona le speranze, qualcuno più in alto di noi ha detto che era molto difficile farcela  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

p.s.- Ops, magari mi sbaglio e ti riferivi al pagliaio..... non che cambi molto comunque.
Auguroni


----------



## Non registrato (24 Luglio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> ago e filo ;-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Come credi caro...tanto cornuto sei cornuto rimani...


----------



## Non registrato (24 Luglio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Come credi caro...tanto cornuto sei cornuto rimani...


mi sono iscritto al corso di taglio e cucito ;-)


----------



## Bruja (24 Luglio 2006)

*????*

............... e a quello di cucina!!!
Non sai che adesso per broccolare bisogna saper cucinare dei pranzetti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vai avanti così, magari diventi recuperabile....... S.Paolo è stato fulminato sulla strada di Tarso, magari tu ti ravvedi in questo povero forum!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io non perdo mai la speranza nella capacità umana di migliorare ed evolversi ed un po' d'ironia potrebbe essere un inizio promettente. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (25 Luglio 2006)

Bruja ha detto:
			
		

> ............... e a quello di cucina!!!
> Non sai che adesso per broccolare bisogna saper cucinare dei pranzetti
> 
> 
> ...



d'ora in poi state attente con chi uscite.......................
se un giorno dovreste trovare il vostro patner con ago e filo e magari vi dice che lo usa per qualche rammendo veloce nei pantaloni.......
beh sapete gia' cosa vi aspetta


----------



## Non registrato (25 Luglio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> d'ora in poi state attente con chi uscite.......................
> se un giorno dovreste trovare il vostro patner con ago e filo e magari vi dice che lo usa per qualche rammendo veloce nei pantaloni.......
> beh sapete gia' cosa vi aspetta


ma secondo te siamo cosi' sceme da avere un partner ignorante e retrogrado come te?


----------



## MariLea (25 Luglio 2006)

> mi sono iscritto al corso di taglio e cucito ;-)


non serve a niente ahitè...
...anche cucita può fare tante altre belle cosine... ;-)


----------



## Old fianese (25 Luglio 2006)

buondi a tutti,
dopo parecchi giorni mi sono collegato al sito ed ho visto che la mia discussione è uscita dal tema.
volgarità, pensieri ottusi etc.

non era mio intento creare una discussione del genere ma ricevere dei consigli


----------



## MariLea (25 Luglio 2006)

Hai ragione, ma capita...
Tu piuttosto aggiornaci sulla situazione


----------



## Old fianese (25 Luglio 2006)

casualmente ho avuto occasione di avere il suo cell.
mms con foto ... lei nega dicendo che qualcuno usa il suo cell da internet maaaaaa
sono sfinito ora i nervi sono crollati mi sento un parassita, ho deciso di non andare in ferie e la mando da sola con prole.


----------



## Non registrato (25 Luglio 2006)

*Scusa Fianese*

Scusa Fianese per le volgarita'...ma onestamente non sono riuscita a resistere a tutte quelle fesserie...
Scusa ancora
katia


----------



## MariLea (25 Luglio 2006)

hai il numero di lui? allora puoi sapere chi è.
le foto sono di un uomo?
Che usino il cell da internet mi pare una balla spaziale, ma il fatto che tu ne abbia subito parlato con lei, la renderà ancora + attenta, cancellerà tutto d'ora in poi...
Devi decidere, secondo me, se vuoi sapere tutto davvero o no. 
Il tuo cuore lo sa già, la tua testa lo vuole sapere o no?
Se si, calmati e procedi con ordine...


----------



## Old fianese (25 Luglio 2006)

ho dei numeri non solo uno , non vorrei che sia entrata in qualche chat o qualcosa del genere, sai quelle cose di autoricarica ma ma ma 
sfinito sfinito poi sono giovane ed inizio ad aver voglio di una donna ed è dura


----------



## MariLea (25 Luglio 2006)

ma che autoricarica...
provato a chiamare quei numeri da anonimo?
e gli MMS ? si vede se vengono dai siti..


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (25 Luglio 2006)

mi sembra di rivevere una situazione mia, identica. sono passati 3 anni.
lei negava. negava. negava anche le cose più palesi ed evidenti, non mancando di farmi delle kazziate sul fatto che (secondo lei) ero paranoico !!!!

ti dico solo che, quando uscivamo, teneva il cell. senza la suoneria ( a detta di lei, per non essere disturbata mentre era con me ).

la sera arrivava dal lavoro stanchissima. la rituale telefonata serale tra noi per raccontarci le rispettive giornate diventava sempre più breve perchè lei era esausta e voleva andare a dormire. poi il giorno dopo lei mi dice che la sera prima era uscita. (!).
"Dove sei stata?" 
"Non lo so, non ricordo. sai io le strade della città non le conosco". 
"si vabbè, ma con chi sei uscita?"
"senti, ancora con questo atteggiamento da terzo grado?! io..bla bla..."

quando le ho visto un messaggio davvero poco equivoco sul suo cell (del tipo: "mi piacerebbe sentire il tuo respiro sul mio stanotte"), lei ha di nuovo negato tutto. io sono esploso, le ho restituito la fedina di fidanamento e me ne sono andato dicendole che ero stufo e che la piantavo. lei mi inseguiva implorandomi: "ti prego! è solo un corteggiatore". piangeva come una disperata. mi ripeteva: "io amo te. voglio solo te!". 
A quel punto, dopo 2 ore 2 di piagnistei da parte sua, faccio mentalmente 2+2. forse è davvero come dice lei (e io sto facendo forse il più grosso errore della mia vita) oppure questa persona che ho davanti è davvero una persona di merda, traditrice, attrice, sfruttatrice della mia fiducia, meretrice, temporeggiatrice. Escludendo che davvero una persona umana potrebbe arrivare così in basso (le avevo chiesto 10mila volte se c'era un altro, e lei ha sempre detto di no. inoltre stavamo insieme già da 2 anni). quindi, le rimetto l'anello e le dico: "ok, voglio crederti". In quel preciso istante il suo sguardo si è fatto di ghiaccio.

2 giorni dopo, le regalo 2 biglietti aerei per andare a Parigi assieme. Era settembre. 
non eravamo partiti durante l'estate perchè io dovevo preparare l'esame orale per l'esame più importante della mia vita. Ad agosto lei si è concessa solo una settimana al mare con i suoi genitori.
quando le do i biglietti, Lei (al posto di fare i salti in aria per la gioa. diceva sempre che voleva vedere Parigi col suo vero amore) mi da dello stronzo egoista (!) perchè :"il tempo delle vacanze è ormai finito! adesso io devo lavorare, o forse pensi che quello che devi fare tu è meno importante di quello che devo fare io?".  
a quel punto, ho piantato tutto (la ragazza si stava divertendo a torturarmi psicologicamente proprio nel periodo del mio esame). 

passano 3 anni ed esce fuori la verità. lei aveva davvero un altro, con cui era partita in agosto. si fidanzano per 2 anni. lui la tratta sempre malissimo, anche in pubblico. lui la lascia. lei torna da me, chiedendomi scusa. dice che vuole tornare da me. (ancora oggi nega che lei mi tradiva!!!!) 
io non me la sento proprio di perdere altro tempo (prezioso) con una persona così. non la sento più da circa 3 mesi.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (25 Luglio 2006)

morale:
senza divagare

una che mente e nega non la metti faccia al muro manco con le cannonate.
ti farà sempre fare la figura dell'idiota e rincarerà sempre più la dose.


----------



## Non registrato (25 Luglio 2006)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:
			
		

> mi sembra di rivevere una situazione mia, identica. sono passati 3 anni.
> lei negava. negava. negava anche le cose più palesi ed evidenti, non mancando di farmi delle kazziate sul fatto che (secondo lei) ero paranoico !!!!
> 
> ti dico solo che, quando uscivamo, teneva il cell. senza la suoneria ( a detta di lei, per non essere disturbata mentre era con me ).
> ...


Cavolo Insonne di Seattle...la tua storia e' agghiacciante...spero che tu stia bene ora...
Lettrice


----------



## Bruja (25 Luglio 2006)

*Insonne*

............ ci sono donne che riescono ad avere perfino meno rispetto di sè che delle persone che tradiscono.
Il punto più sgradevole è che non se ne rendono conto e credono di poter manipolare a loro piacemento fli altri secondo i loro, spesso sordidi, interessi, ma come è vero secondo giustizia, poi trovano persone che ne valutano il loro meschino valore. 
Hai fatto la scelta più ovvia e coerente possibile.
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (25 Luglio 2006)

una storia simile e' capitata anche a me.........
con questa tipa non ero fidanzato,ma gia' basta il fatto che il corteggiamento l'ha svolto tutto lei per me era un buon motivo per capire che tizia fosse........
ci vediamo per una settimana filata e mi racconta tutta la storia della sua vita.....
pian piano m'intenerisco ed alla sua ennesima richiesta di fidanzarsi con me non riesco a dirle di no,pensate che me l'ha detto piangendo e stringendosi forte a me..........!!!!!
morale della favola ???????
gli serviva una copertura perche' lei si trombava il marito della sua migliore amica,ed essendo single voleva il merlo per la copertura....
ora mi chiedo ma per avere cio'...........
c'e' bisogno di piangere e raccontare storie strazianti tipo pinocchio.....?????
c'e' la melma allo stato puro,fidatevi........?????
e negava l'evidenza piu' assoluta.........
quindi voglio dire a fianese,ma a tua moglie che la vuoi vedere sopra di quello che cavalca per capire che ti sta' cornificando????????????????
la cosa piu' stupida e cercare scusanti a gesti inequivocabili........!!!!!!
fidati ti sta' cornificando al 1000x1000,prima cerchi di entrare in quest'ottica e prima ti libererai di lei...........
ti fai solo del male cosi.....


----------



## Non registrato (25 Luglio 2006)

dimenticavo,se la trovi sopra di lui e ti dice che lo voleva aiutare a grattarsi l'uccello  perche' aveva avuto le braccia ingessate e tu le credi....
non ci sono piu speranze.................


----------



## Old fianese (26 Luglio 2006)

evitate le volgarità non le sopporto scusate.
ma 3 numeri di cell. diversi non è possibile che chat con cell che ne so io.


----------



## Non registrato (26 Luglio 2006)

fianese ha detto:
			
		

> evitate le volgarità non le sopporto scusate.
> ma 3 numeri di cell. diversi non è possibile che chat con cell che ne so io.


Fianese perche' non ti togli il dubbio e cerchi di chiamare questi numeri?
Quella della chat o della ricarica sono pessime balle...non ci crederebbe neanche un bambino...scusami non voglio sembrare rude o insensibile...ma veramente devi aprire gli occhi...prima la scarichi prima ti sentirai meglio...soffrirai all'inizio ma dopo potrai riniziare a vivere ad avere una relazione con una donna che ti merita...non regalarle il tuo tempo, e' la cosa piu' preziosa che hai perche' non te lo rende nessuno!!!
Con affetto
Lettrice


----------



## Old fianese (26 Luglio 2006)

ho provato ha telefonare e rispondone tre persone "uomini" differenti  per questo credo sia entrata in qualche comunity.
poi che dico a questi ?


----------



## Non registrato (26 Luglio 2006)

fianese ha detto:
			
		

> ho provato ha telefonare e rispondone tre persone "uomini" differenti  per questo credo sia entrata in qualche comunity.
> poi che dico a questi ?


Niente non devi dire niente...affronta tua moglie ancora una volta...se veramente lo trovi necessario...e poi vattene...prenditi una pausa da questa donna...ti stai rovinando il fegato...prova a guardare all tua situazione con gli occhi di un altro, come se tutto stesse accadendo a un tuo amico, cosa gli consiglieresti?
Lettrice


----------



## Old fianese (26 Luglio 2006)

come ripeto lei nega, ma sono tre numeri di persone diverse e non riesco a capire che giro ha.
evitiamo battute inutili però sto chiedendo un consiglio ed un aiuto


----------



## Non registrato (26 Luglio 2006)

fianese ha detto:
			
		

> come ripeto lei nega, ma sono tre numeri di persone diverse e non riesco a capire che giro ha.
> evitiamo battute inutili però sto chiedendo un consiglio ed un aiuto


Ok Fianese, hai veramente bisogno della certezza 100% , che lei ti tradisca per lasciarla?
Il piu' delle volte il sospetto risulta fondato...ma se puoi...seguila quando dice di uscire con le amiche...lo so e' orrendo ma e' piu' orrendo il comportamento di tua moglie...
Lettrice


----------



## Bruja (26 Luglio 2006)

*fianese*

Non voglio dirti la solita frase fatta, ma hai idea del perchè quello che subisci da questa donna abbia bisogno di tante conferme e scusanti quando, se questo atteggiamento lo avesse avuto con te un amico, lo avresti preso a calci?
Il suo atteggiamento è meschino, le cose che fa e le scuse che accampa indifendibili e se anche riuscisse ad intortarti fino a farsi credere (e non perchè tu sia convinto ma perchè vuoi esserlo per non agire) che lei sia vittima di qualche macchinazione del destino avverso, anche in quel caso, il come ha portato avanti la cosa la squalifica sotto tutti i punti di vista.
E' recidiva, furbastra, turlupinatrice e infingarda............e sono stata molto attenta a non essere volgare!
Per il resto vedi tu.  
Qui possiamo capire, comprendere, interpretare, consigliare, ma se una persona non vuole capire per dificoltà a prendere una decisione chirurgica quando è indispensabile, allora non possiamo fare nulla.  
Noi possiamo combattere con te per aiutarti dove e come possiamo, ma combattere contro di te è assurdo, ed ora il problema non è quello che ti fa lei, noi lo abbiamo inteso benissimo e non perderemmo tempo con una persona di tal fatta, si tratta invece di combattere contro la tua volontà di non evitare di farti fare del male da lei................... e noi, se non ti aiuti da solo, siamo impotenti.
Il problema non è quello che lei fa, ma come lei E'........... e dalle vicende è evincibile che lo sarà semplicemente perchè è la sua indole.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2006)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:
			
		

> morale:
> senza divagare
> 
> una che mente e nega non la metti faccia al muro manco con le cannonate.
> ti farà sempre fare la figura dell'idiota e rincarerà sempre più la dose.


Sono d'accordo.Una persona può anche tradire, perché si è innamorata, ma se non è una merda la verità la dice, e cerca di capire come e se salvare il rapporto, con i necessari sacrifici, ovviamente.
Io ho fatto così.
Un bacio


----------



## Non registrato (26 Luglio 2006)

Sfortunatamente credo che la moglie di Fianese   sia il tipo di persona che non confessa neanche se viene scoperta con l'amante...e in quell'occasione sono sicura rigirerebbe la frittata dando la colpa al suo lavoro e al fatto che venga trascurata, anche se vuole i vestiti firmati,la macchina, grattarsi la scatole tutto il giorno (non credo lavori, queste/i non lavorano mai) e quando il marito rientra a casa lei vuole uscire perche' ha bisogno della sua liberta  e indipendenza...cosa credi, che lei debba essere sempre li pronta per te? 
Questo tipo di persona inizia con l'amare solo se stessa/o e finisce che non sa neanche cosa voglia dire amare...
Vuoi veramente avere una reazione da questo tipo di persona? Sai  cosa fai..non tornare a cena cercati un appuntamento ogni sera, ma dalle una scusa di lavoro...una reazione l'avrai di sicuro...lei si sentira' minacciata (o per soldi o per amore) e se e' la verita' che vuoi la verita' avrai...non otterrai niente prendendola di petto...per quello che ho capito lei crede alle sue stesse balle e ha paura di un eventuale abbandono...tutti gli animali se vengono minacciati nella propria tana vengono allo scoperto...
baci
Lettrice


----------



## Non registrato (26 Luglio 2006)

Tagliale i viveri..............
vedrai che poi invece di andare a letto con gli amanti o perdere tempo chattando,dovra cercare i quattrini x campare...........
questi sono gli sfoghi delle signore inquattrinate che non sanno come passarsi il tempo,vedrai che nel momento in cui l'abbandoni x lei non sara' piu' bello come quando ti cornificava......
poi se sei masochista continua pure pero' almeno smettila di chiedere consigli su come fare perche' tutti ti dicono la stessa cosa e poi cominci a diventare noioso.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Luglio 2006)

Verena67 ha detto:
			
		

> Sono d'accordo.Una persona può anche tradire, perché si è innamorata, *ma se non è una merda la verità la dice*, e cerca di capire come e se salvare il rapporto, con i necessari sacrifici, ovviamente.
> Io ho fatto così.
> Un bacio









Andrei piano coi giudizi, a volte la verità non la si dice per molteplici ragioni, non ultima quella che si capisce che l'altro non la vuol assolutamente sapere.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Luglio 2006)

Fedifrago ha detto:
			
		

> Andrei piano coi giudizi, a volte la verità non la si dice per molteplici ragioni, non ultima quella che si capisce che l'altro non la vuol assolutamente sapere.


Scusa, hai ragione!
Naturalmente dipende dal contesto. Però mi sembra che quel "non voler sapere" già ...significa che l'altro sa. E ha messo in conto.
Per cui non è così disonesto tacere, in questi casi, fa parte del patto tacito tra coniugi.
Ma se sai che il tuo coniuge tiene alla fedeltà, come puoi negare l'evidenza? E' a mio avviso una totale mancanza di rispetto...
un bacio!


----------



## Non registrato (27 Luglio 2006)

Verena67 ha detto:
			
		

> Scusa, hai ragione!
> Naturalmente dipende dal contesto. Però mi sembra che quel "non voler sapere" già ...significa che l'altro sa. E ha messo in conto.
> Per cui non è così disonesto tacere, in questi casi, fa parte del patto tacito tra coniugi.
> *Ma se sai che il tuo coniuge tiene alla fedeltà, come puoi negare l'evidenza? E' a mio avviso una totale mancanza di rispetto...*
> un bacio!


Da questo punto di vista la mancanza di rispetto c'è nel momento in cui si tradisce, non nel momento in cui si sottace il tradimento.

Ripeto, le motivazioni son molteplici e personali, a seconda delle cose a cui si da maggior importanza (lo status sociale, i figli, il quieto vivere etc etc), quindi ritengo sbagliato prendere a metro universale quella che, se ci si guarda attorno, è la situazione meno facilmente riscontrabile e gestibile.


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Luglio 2006)

sopra ero io..


----------



## Old auberose (27 Luglio 2006)

Non registrato ha detto:
			
		

> Da questo punto di vista la mancanza di rispetto c'è nel momento in cui si tradisce........


Vorrei sottolineare che questa può essere la conseguenza di una mancanza di rispetto dalla parte tradita che non deve essere necessariamente scatenata da un tradimento...

ma come dice Feddy ''le motivazioni sono molteplici'' 

auberose


----------



## Bruja (27 Luglio 2006)

*molteplici.....*

E' proprio vero ......molteplici, fino al confessare per far sì che la decisione di come affrontare il problema del tradimento di coppia venga preso in carico dal tradito, che sia senziente o meno poco importa.
Alla fine le ricomposizioni delle coppie sono più merito della comprensione dei traditi che della confessione dei traditori.  E' vero che ci sono infinite variabili, ma chi ha per primo/a preso la decisione di trasgredire, ha anche deciso di risolvere in proprio parte dei problemi che si sarebbero dovuti discutere nella coppia, e poi, a cosa fatta mettere sul piatto problemi pregressi e tradimento.
Non accetto che si dica ho tradito perchè non trovavo dialogo o perchè l'altro trascurava il/la partner; c'è sempre la scelta di chiudere, di separarsi per un periodo o di mettere il/la coniuge di fronte al fatto che senza dialogo e senza solo una delle opzioni, e neppure quella più risolvente visto che aggiunge un problema di fedeltà ai pregressi problemi di convivenza.
Dico bene Auberose????
Che poi si dica che il tradimento a volte offre una sterzata al matrimonio, lo prendo per buono solo come modo di dire. Non si tratta del tradimento in sè o del soggetto col quale si è tradito, quanto lo shoc subito dal tradito che lo fa rimettere in dubbio ed in gioco. Sembra assurdo ma è merito della brutta esperienza tout court, non di come l'esperienza sia stata vissuto dal traditore se poi rientra nei ranghi.
Se questi tradimenti fossero sempre di spessore ed avessero un vera dignità sarebbero loro ad andare a buon fine non la precedente convivenza in crisi.
Il tradimento è un segnale, spesso di solitudine, come i tentativi non riusciti di suicidio..... attiano l'attenzione su chi si sente solo e non riesce ad avere proprie risorse per affrontare e risolvere in modo trasparente il problema.
Non crediate che io sia oscurantista, ma se è vero che in un tradimento c'è sempre un concorso di colpa, questo modo di dire lo sento solo applicato al tradito perchè capisca che il traditore ha avuto attenuanti...... ma la parte di colpa del traditore, spesso, per farla emergere serve lo psicologo.
Bruja


----------

